# Festivale Update!



## skarmoury (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't think I've seen anyone post it yet, so I'd just like to share it here! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354066778847113216
edit: There seems to be more to the update besides the trailer! Thank you to @TheKryptoKnight for sharing the link. 









						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』無料アップデートは1月28日配信。季節のイベント「カーニバル」などを追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

寒い日が続きますが、お変わりなくお過ごしでしょうか？ 北半球の島では、ゆきだるまづくりや、ゆきのけっしょうを使ったDIYなど、冬ならではの遊びが楽しめる時期ですね。『あつまれ どう




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

0/10.

No effort update and ugly ass furniture.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

ok so the outfits were cute but tbh that was the most basic update out of all of them


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 26, 2021)

BEACH UMBRELLA FINALLY

I can barely tell what's furniture is in there

From what I can tell in the screenshot
Balloon
Banner
Drum Confetti Cannon
Booth/Stall
Lamps
Umbrella
Some streamer/pole thing?
Feather headdress
Suit and dress
The "rug" on the floor looks like a custom pattern


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

A little smaller than id hoped. I hope the furinture is customizable. I rather have the color scheme of Pave than the green and yellow on it.
Pave looks good.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd say this is the most underwhelming update so far...

BUT, there was a rug placed outside near the end of the video (with the feathers on it), maybe we can place rugs outside now? Or I guess it could be a floor furniture item...


----------



## wolfie1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, what a surprise, it's only Festivale. Shortest video so far, I think. That's what we were made to wait for two months (*cough* almost a year) for. I kind of like the furniture items but come on, this is beyond ridiculous. One year and we still have a half-baked game. I don't think they've hidden stuff from us that we'll find along the way, so this is it lmao.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

i expected nothing and yet, still, my day is ruined and my disappointment is immeasurable. it's even worse since my twitter has that and the pocket camp feb. items announcement back to back, with the latter being leagues better. (yeah, yeah, different companies, whatever, doesn't make it any less embarrassing for NH.)


----------



## xara (Jan 26, 2021)

i think i’ve done a good job with not being overly critical of the game; sure, i’ve ranted here and there but overall, i’ve been pretty happy. however, this is definitely my least favourite update by far. maybe i’m biased since i don’t really care much for festivale in general but even though i wasn’t even expecting anything, i’m still a bit disappointed :/. i wasn’t able to really see the new furniture so maybe that’ll entice me but the new trailer has definitely left me feeling pretty bored.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

Woow new items. Thats for sure gonna make me play for an hour more then throw the game down till the next update...

This is the worst update yet and I legit felt that it was gonna be trash.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 26, 2021)

From what I can tell in the screenshot. Looking forward to the umbrella and the balloons the most to be honest. The stall might fit my board walk better
Balloon
Banner
Drum Confetti Cannon
Booth/Stall
Lamps
Umbrella
Some streamer/pole thing?
Feather headdress
Suit and dress
The "rug" on the floor looks like a custom pattern


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> I'd say this is the most underwhelming update so far...
> 
> BUT, there was a rug placed outside near the end of the video (with the feathers on it), maybe we can place rugs outside now?


I have a funny feeling* if that is a rug that only certain rugs will be able to be outside.
I hope you are right though. It would be so NICE to have them outside and not use customization slots.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 26, 2021)

Wasn't expecting anything besides Festivale, and I have to say that I am not disappointed in the least. I do like the look of the new Festivale furniture items. 

I am probably alone in not being disappointed though

This update is looking great! I am looking forward to Festivale!


----------



## Uffe (Jan 26, 2021)

Nobody talking about the new reactions! I don't care. I want this, but March looks like we're going to get Nintendo stuff!


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> BEACH UMBRELLA FINALLY
> 
> I can barely tell what's furniture is in there



Well thats one positive thing from this trailer. I've been wanting beach umbrellas for my beach for ages


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

also, i knew it was going to get trashed for more gimmicky outdoor furniture i'll never use, but wow i miss the original festivale set smh.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

How are y’all already saying this is the worst update when we haven’t even gotten our hands on it yet?!


----------



## Pintuition (Jan 26, 2021)

I tried very hard not to get my hopes up for anything specific. I really did! Still, it's hard not to get caught up theorizing or wishing for certain things. I really like the idea of Festivale and it looks like it will be fun but I'm not impressed with their furniture items and the update seems really stingy/weak to me. No quality of life improvements or anything? Just Festivale? For the length of time between this and the last update, it's super unimpressive. I'm hoping March will bring more content, not just short another event.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Okay so it looks extremely disappointing. I can't fully judge it and say the actual update is terrible because maybe, just maybe they didn't show us other stuff they've included in the update. From what I'm seeing we get one day of new content in February and that is it. That's not enough to get players excited and playing again..

Pave looks fabulous as usual and it looks like we get dancing reactions which to me is the only redeeming thing I am seeing.
I can't see the furniture very well but it doesn't look very interesting.

I think this is the time a lot of people are going to fall off from playing. Nintendo doesn't seem to want to give fans what they have been asking for with this game. They much prefer to update pocket camp and milk the whales for all they're worth. It's sad.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

i didn't even notice it said the next update was march like are they seriously gonna skip an entire month

i don't care for valentines day but that would have been a good chance for super cute items 

plus the march update will probably just be mario items i want my sanrio villagers!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> How are y’all already saying this is the worst update when we haven’t even gotten our hands on it yet?!



Compared to other updates? It is. It's got way less content compared to other ones we've had.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



coldpotato said:


> Okay so it looks extremely disappointing. I can't fully judge it and say the actual update is terrible because maybe, just maybe they didn't show us other stuff they've included in the update. From what I'm seeing we get one day of new content in February and that is it. That's not enough to get players excited and playing again..
> 
> Pave looks fabulous as usual and it looks like we get dancing reactions which to me is the only redeeming thing I am seeing.
> I can't see the furniture very well but it doesn't look very interesting.
> ...



I just want to point out that Nintendo is not hiding stuff from updates or trailers anymore. All of what we see in trailers is what we're getting, nothing more.


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 26, 2021)

Rod without his bandanna : )


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i didn't even notice it said the next update was march like are they seriously gonna skip an entire month
> 
> i don't care for valentines day but that would have been a good chance for super cute items
> 
> plus the march update will probably just be mario items i want my sanrio villagers!!


Im hoping there are a couple of things relating to valentines day they didnt show.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 26, 2021)

Just realized no Valentine's Day stuff for February.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 26, 2021)

There's new stuff not in the trailer


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Compared to other updates? It is. It's got way less content compared to other ones we've had.


I wouldn’t judge till we get our hands on it. I think the main issue is that everyone got too hyped for this and overhyped the possibilities. Since when has Festivale been a big thing in AC games? It never has.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 26, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> There's new stuff not in the trailerView attachment 353385View attachment 353386View attachment 353387View attachment 353389View attachment 353390View attachment 353391View attachment 353392View attachment 353393


Is this for real? How'd you find these pictures?


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 26, 2021)

Uffe said:


> Is this for real? How'd you find these pictures?











						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』無料アップデートは1月28日配信。季節のイベント「カーニバル」などを追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

寒い日が続きますが、お変わりなくお過ごしでしょうか？ 北半球の島では、ゆきだるまづくりや、ゆきのけっしょうを使ったDIYなど、冬ならではの遊びが楽しめる時期ですね。『あつまれ どう




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## moonlights (Jan 26, 2021)

well I'm happy with it! I wasn't expecting any more than Festivale and I think the furniture looks great! hopefully it is customisable. 
now next update is around the first anniversary so I'm hoping for a little more than the Mario items, but again I'm gonna try and go in without any other expectations.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

This is so small, they could have just jammed this into the last update.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 26, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> There's new stuff not in the trailerView attachment 353385View attachment 353386View attachment 353387View attachment 353389View attachment 353390View attachment 353391View attachment 353392View attachment 353393







Translated items
Heart Chocolate
Heart Bouquet
Cheering Megaphone
American Football Rug


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This is so small, they could have just jammed this into the last update.


It’s better than nothing imo.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

To compensate for Resetti's "absence", they give us a Resetti model. I wish all NPCs have models to collect though.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 26, 2021)

Favorite furniture set so far!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> To compensate for Resetti's "absence", they give us a Resetti model. I wish all NPCs have models to collect though.


I need one of Pascal.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> To compensate for Resetti's "absence", they give us a Resetti model. I wish all NPCs have models to collect though.



Well not quite, this item is often related to Groundhog Day in past games.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> BEACH UMBRELLA FINALLY
> 
> I can barely tell what's furniture is in there


Huh, I totally overlook this one. Okay now along with the confetti cannon, I found two pieces from the new set that I like.

Also about to create a shrine for Resetti using the model of him to give him the proper homage he deserves.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Well not quite, this item is often related to Groundhog Day in past games.


I see. Thanks for the insight. I haven't experienced Groundhog Day in past games so I wasn't aware.

Still, a model of special NPCs would be a great addition to collectibles. Better than posters.


----------



## Starfish10 (Jan 26, 2021)

It looks fun! I love all the colors and I’ve watched the trailer a couple times now just to watch Pave dance. The festivale furniture looks awesome!


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Since there are no new things for us to do until Festivale I'm just going to buy a bunch of Resetti models, cover my whole island and dance around them until February 15th.

Ty Nintendo


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> There's new stuff not in the trailerView attachment 353385View attachment 353386View attachment 353387View attachment 353389View attachment 353390View attachment 353391View attachment 353392View attachment 353393



A lot of this furniture looks nice. Not a fan of American football, but yes, overall nice. If they really add the megaphone, that will be the best thing out of all of them. I need it because its troubling trying to find specific villagers. With the megaphone I won't have to look everywhere (museum, shops) just to find a villager so I really hope its like the one in NL. However it still feels very underwhelming, but maybe they are doing something really really special for the anniversary.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Starfish10 said:


> I’ve watched the trailer a couple times now just to watch Pave dance.


Yesss, one of my favorite NPC designs!!!


----------



## YueClemes (Jan 26, 2021)

Maybe there a small chance we will get Sanrio on March too i guess 









						Animal Crossing's Sanrio amiibo Cards Are Making A Comeback This March
					

Will launch across US and Europe




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Snek said:


> I need it because its troubling trying to find specific villagers. With the megaphone I won't have to look everywhere (museum, shops) just to find a villager so I really hope its like the one in NL.


All my villagers hide in the museum so if the microphone functions the same as in NL, this would be practically useless for me.


----------



## Junalt (Jan 26, 2021)

Not a very exciting update. I like some pieces of the Pave furniture though and it is much better suited to Festivale than the previous set was. I didn’t have much expectation for January anyway so whatever but I really hope they bring much more than just Mario furniture in March.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 26, 2021)

as much as I tried not to get my hopes up for this update, I am a little disappointed that all we got is Festivale and now we have to wait until March to get another update. but that being said, I am *very* excited for the addition of Pave and for festivale! it looks super fun and colourful so I'm sure it'll be a good time. plus the new furniture looks cute!!
overall it's hard to not feel a little disappointed but I'm nonetheless excited for another celebration


----------



## azurill (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i didn't even notice it said the next update was march like are they seriously gonna skip an entire month
> 
> i don't care for valentines day but that would have been a good chance for super cute items
> 
> plus the march update will probably just be mario items i want my sanrio villagers!!


I honestly see this as the February update so they skipped January.
I wasn’t expecting much but still would have been nice to have some more indoor furniture. I liked the NL version of Pave set. It would be nice if we could put rugs outside but they probably will limit which ones. I’m not holding any hope for the March update being any more then Nintendo items. I am not sure anymore if they will bring back Brewster as much as I would love to have him back.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

The last 6 days was hard as we waited for "late January".

The March update just says "March", which means we may wait 3x longer


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah this update, including the new set, is disappointing, even though I wasn't expecting much. I didn't even expect Brewster to come back, yet I still feel empty after that lol.

I don't think I'm getting my hopes up for March's update now since it could literally be just Mario items and Bunny Day (or I guess that could be for April this year). I don't think Nintendo cares about backlash they get on comments about updates being empty, and there's not much indication it could be a big one since the focus seems to be on Mario items... I don't know man, I'm just sick of this update formula with barely anything in them


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Snek said:


> A lot of this furniture looks nice. Not a fan of American football, but yes, overall nice. If they really add the megaphone, that will be the best thing out of all of them. I need it because its troubling trying to find specific villagers. With the megaphone I won't have to look everywhere (museum, shops) just to find a villager so I really hope its like the one in NL. However it still feels very underwhelming, but maybe they are doing something really really special for the anniversary.



I'm pretty sure the megapone will not be used the same way as before.


EDIT: About the March Update. Mario Day is on March 10th, so I'm pretty sure we'll get the update end of February or start of March.


----------



## bam94- (Jan 26, 2021)

I think it's really interesting that they're giving us a Resetti model in game when Resetti doesn't even appear anywhere else in the game, not physically anyway.  Players who haven't played previous games don't necessarily know that's his voice for the Rescue Service.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 26, 2021)

Being a massive fan of Pavé, I think Festivale looks awesome and fun (I love his sassy song as well!)   
I was hoping for a little Valentine's Day event, that would have been fun. Quite a small update. But seeing those extra items that was posted in the thread look good  
Still no hint of Brewster :'( (I know it's like a broken record mentioning him but, I miss him ), but the Nintendo stuff looks fun 
Overall, a small update, but hoping that with the year anniversary in March, it's gonna have some awesome stuff not hinted at yet in the end of trailer preview.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Snek said:


> A lot of this furniture looks nice. Not a fan of American football, but yes, overall nice. If they really add the megaphone, that will be the best thing out of all of them. I need it because its troubling trying to find specific villagers. With the megaphone I won't have to look everywhere (museum, shops) just to find a villager so I really hope its like the one in NL. However it still feels very underwhelming, but maybe they are doing something really really special for the anniversary.



The Nintendo Switch doesn't have a mic. The megaphone is just a sports thing.


----------



## YueClemes (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I'm pretty sure the megapone will not be used the same way as before.
> 
> 
> EDIT: About the March Update. Mario Day is on March 10th, so I'm pretty sure we'll get the update end of February or start of March.


I doubt it lol It just for reaction like some hold item i guess


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Still no hint of Brewster :'( (I know it's like a broken record mentioning him but, I miss him ),


Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

Snek said:


> A lot of this furniture looks nice. Not a fan of American football, but yes, overall nice. If they really add the megaphone, that will be the best thing out of all of them. I need it because its troubling trying to find specific villagers. With the megaphone I won't have to look everywhere (museum, shops) just to find a villager so I really hope its like the one in NL. However it still feels very underwhelming, but maybe they are doing something really really special for the anniversary.


It won't be able to function like the NL one because the Switch doesn't have a microphone. It's most likely just a holdable item that you wave around just like the cider from New Years (which you can't even drink)


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> It won't be able to function like the NL one because the Switch doesn't have a microphone. It's most likely just a holdable item that you wave around just like the cider from New Years (which you can't even drink)


So more useless junk that looks cute...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm a pessimist about this game, but this update even disappointed me, who had no expectations of it, and weren't even looking forward to it at all.
Also why does Pave have to show up on my birthday...


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm going to say we'll get the Mario update at the start of March and a 1 year anniversary update at the end of March.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.


Both! I can't explain why I like him, I just do!
I really like him and to me, you aren't getting the full Animal Crossing experience without the café, and him giving you one cup of coffee a day... coo.
About him being boring, well, I see it like this. Copper and Booker didn't do much either in New Leaf (and you could only have one of them in your village) - but there was something nice about them being there anyway.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.


Honestly? Both. I really want another building on the island tbh and a cafe would fit the best next to the already existing buildings imo. As for Brewster himself, I don't find him that boring, I actually kinda like him.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> EDIT: About the March Update. Mario Day is on March 10th, so I'm pretty sure we'll get the update end of February or start of March.



The video says the update is coming in March, so it'll definitely be the first week of March or something like that.

Having checked the video a couple of times more and having seen pictures with the extra furniture we'll be able to order, I have to say I'm pretty disappointed the game has been reduced to simply ordering stuff in a limited amount of time and not very much else. Sure, these are items we couldn't get in previous games but still. I love the beans thingy, I literally carried it everywhere in New Leaf, so I'm really glad it's coming back, but I feel that's the only way we'll be able to get new stuff from now on and it's kind of sad. I wasn't expecting much from the beginning, but man, making us wait for months only to get this... I don't know.


----------



## Mick (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.



The café would be a neat addition to the island, but I also don't see why people are being like this over a side character. The little side quest is neat but brewster himself is just very bland. In any case, they hinted at the return of Pave for the festivale, and that is what we got.

I already didn't care about festivale, so there were no expectations here, and now I have nothing to get upset about.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.


awh brewster is soooooo cute, i actually adore him
he could come back in a cafe or anything really and i wouldn't care
as long as he does come back because i loved him so much


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> I'm a pessimist about this game, but this update even disappointed me, who had no expectations of it, and weren't even looking forward to it at all.
> Also why does Pave have to show up on my birthday...



The fishing tournament is on my birthday


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2021)

that was really disappointing :/
im excited about the sanrio pack though, but the trailer was really.. basic. i was expecting so much more but ik i shouldnt have gotten my hopes up. hopefully the march update is more interesting


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

The only reason I want the cafe is for the SMALL hope that a “baby” version of KK Slider (similar to Chip and CJ) will play their every Saturday night.


----------



## loveclove (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm really loosing hope that we'll get non-event related updates. I wanted a new building, more items and features, not something you just enjoy for 1 day.
That being said, I'm happy about Carnaval being in the game, since I'm from Brazil. The party will look good on my island since it's not snowy here. But the update could be bigger


----------



## Corrie (Jan 26, 2021)

Holiday updates are cute and all but are so small. It's meh when the holiday is over and then we're back to boredom. Hopefully they actually give us some meat to chew on someday, but I'm not expecting it to avoid getting disappointed.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> The only reason I want the cafe is for the SMALL hope that a “baby” version of KK Slider (similar to Chip and CJ) will play their every Saturday night.



But K.K. is in the game...

So K.k. Would be singing in the plaza AND Tiny K.K. playing in the Roost on the same night?


----------



## nammie (Jan 26, 2021)

lol another meh update for me, will prob play Festivale for 30 mins and then just stop playing again. Unfortunately I don't really care for the Festivale items either, though they look nicer than what was in past games. Every update recently seems to be just adding NPCs who were in past games, and then a few seasonal items you can order, which is disappointing.

I also have no interest in Mario items, and I really hope that's not all that's in the March update considering March will be the 1 year anniversary of the game's release...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

.


Bk1234 said:


> Let’s be honest here, do y’all actually want Brewster or do you just want the cafe? He’s one of the most boring characters in the series’ history.


Honestly i want kk slider away from RS doorway lol.
Actually i welcome more npcs to make it feel more inhabited. Esp if they come with thier own building. However i only have me on the island while some people have family there with them. That takes room.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> .
> 
> Honestly i want kk slider away from RS doorway lol.
> Actually i welcome more npcs to make it feel more inhabited. Esp if they come with thier own building. However i only have me on the island while some people have family there with them. That takes room.



That's why I actually think it would be found in the Museum. Either above or connected to the Art Gallery. 

We aren't getting new buildings, the team won't want to destroy people's layouts or cause placement issues. Especially if they have 8 players and 10 villagers already.

If we ever get anything building wise, it'll be expansions like we've seen with Nook's and the Museum.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> That's why I actually think it would be found in the Museum. Either above or connected to the Art Gallery.
> 
> We aren't getting new buildings, the team won't want to destroy people's layouts or cause placement issues. Especially if they have 8 players and 10 villagers already.
> 
> If we ever get anything building wise, it'll be expansions like we've seen with Nook's and the Museum.


I think i heard something about a datamine and the cafe being in the museum. It was a while ago though.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I think i heard something about a datamine and the cafe being in the museum. It was a while ago though.



Ya, Museum_Cafe and Museum_Shop were found in the early days. Nothing on them since.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Ya, Museum_Cafe and Museum_Shop were found in the early days. Nothing on them since.


Wouldn't that be a downgrade to make The Roost being part of the museum again when it was it's own building in New Leaf? Also, why a museum shop? Bring back the observatory, that would be nice.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 26, 2021)

What do we want? Brewster! When do we want him? Now!


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm not mad at this update, since I had a feeling that there would not be much (It's the Festivale after all, it ain't that special), but I must say I prefer this furniture set compared to the blue one from NL where everything looked identical to each other.

Also I'm excited for the furniture not mentioned in the trailer! Especially the throwing beans


----------



## Solio (Jan 26, 2021)

Low-effort "update", as expected.

Good, now that they have run out of holidays to milk, maybe they'll try to actually deliver meaningful content in the next update.


----------



## azurill (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Wouldn't that be a downgrade to make The Roost being part of the museum again when it was it's own building in New Leaf? Also, why a museum shop? Bring back the observatory, that would be nice.


Having The Roost in the museum would be a downgrade. As for the museum shop NL had a museum shop so maybe it will be the same. The shop would be on the second floor they could bring back the Exhibition Rooms. Though I would rather have the observatory back.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

Solio said:


> Low-effort "update", as expected.
> 
> Good, now that they have run out of holidays to milk, maybe they'll try to actually deliver meaningful content in the next update.


Don’t be too optimistic, bunny day is around the corner lmao


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

Solio said:


> Low-effort "update", as expected.
> 
> Good, now that they have run out of holidays to milk, maybe they'll try to actually deliver meaningful content in the next update.


My exact thoughts. I really didn't like the holiday updates because they are merely recycling what was there on previous titles, now they'll actually have to put in effort for actual content, so let's hope they start bringing out the exciting stuff. Thankfully, the March update should set a precedent, let's hope it's not low-effort and there's way more than the Mario items, it's the anniversary after all!


----------



## JSS (Jan 26, 2021)

Nintendo managed to do less than I expected. At this point I wouldn't recommend thinking the March update will bring much more than the Mario furniture. The very least they could do is give people the Brewster content we've been asking for almost a year. At this rate can you imagine how long it will take for the loved (not even all) NPCs to return? I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt when it came to Animal Crossing over the past year but I'm getting angrier as I write this and I'm at a point where I want to fly to Nintendo HQ in Japan and flip some tables.

This time I can't stay online to read the usual defenses for my own sanity. Have a respectful day.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 26, 2021)

big yikes from me. Not a fan of the new furniture in the slightest. probably going to buy the heart chocolate & heart bouquet and call it a day. wack


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Jan 26, 2021)

Was really hoping for a feature update. At least I really like the new event furniture and I have some perfect ideas for it. Hoping we get more than 'mario day' for the games anniversary.


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah......extremely disappointing.
Don't care for the outfits or the ugly green furniture (I hope we can at least customize it).

So nothing's gonna happen next month except for the Pave event? 

And the update in March...mario items.....but no mention for any first anniversary 'big update'?

I don't know man......the lack of content is driving me away from this game...


----------



## Wookaru (Jan 26, 2021)

Ooof. I'm getting Bunny Day vibes from this. Maybe the pastel colors. I do like the beach umbrella and stand/plant lamps. Think I can add those to my beach area/tropical area. 

Does seem a tad low effort. Was really hoping for something out of left field. I want more public buildings or some new mechanic/feature. Maybe next time.


----------



## Insulaire (Jan 26, 2021)

I've had to pull away from posting on this forum because of the overwhelming negativity. But even _I_ am second-hand embarrassed by this thin "update"-- oof indeed!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 26, 2021)

So far my least favorite update in my opinion. The only thing that's new is Festivale Event, a bunch of new Reactions, and probably some new furnitures...That's all. I think i'll leave my island to grow more weeds again

Well, i'll just wait for the next update or if possible,1st anniversary update i guess...


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 26, 2021)

March update is catching flying Mario coins with your net and crafting a few special DIY recipes


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 26, 2021)

Hold on....I just noticed......are we getting new reactions? minute 0:50


----------



## Envy (Jan 26, 2021)

Another update that is solely a holiday update. That's really disappointing. I don't see any reason to come back to my game outside of the holiday day.

And the following update having Mario updates is a big yawn. I love Mario, but Mario objects in Animal Crossing stopped being amusing after the first Animal Crossing.

Nintendo is really dropping the ball with this game's updates.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 26, 2021)

As someone who love all holiday events in Animal Crossing games, I'm satisfied. As someone who sees the community's wants for this game, I think @Insulaire said it best...



Insulaire said:


> I've had to pull away from posting on this forum because of the overwhelming negativity. But even _I_ am second-hand embarrassed by this thin "update"-- oof indeed!



It really feels like Nintendo hears us, sees us, and doesn't care. QoL updates, including some things that are so small like _choosing _how many customization kits/shrub starts/etc. you purchase, that people have been asking for since day one are still not here. It makes me sad that a franchise that has my whole heart has apparently stopped caring about the people who love it.



Hanif1807 said:


> Well, i'll just wait for the 1st anniversary update i guess...



I'm quoting you specifically because I saw your post, but this is to everyone talking about the "1st anniversary update"...there is no 1st anniversary update or at least not a confirmed one. As of now it looks like Mario items _are _the March update and we might simply get an orderable item from Nook Shopping to celebrate the 1 year anniversary...like a cake or something. I wouldn't get my hopes up for any type of 1 year celebration.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly I think people are being a little harsh on the update. Is it the most amazing one so far? No. I think this update is the weakest one in terms of content.

However it’s also an update and something new to this game. It brings new furniture, new event, new reactions and new character interactions (in terms of the pave event) Plus orderable seasonal furniture which is a nice touch aswell.

It’ll probably keep me busy for the day (time travelling back maybe to get everything). Plus considering I have outside commitments now which means I don’t play the switch as often as before and I still have a lot of my town to tweak. I don’t see the issue as some do with there being no content left. (But we all play differently so, each to their own)

I think it’ll be fun. Could have been more but at-last, it’s something.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

As someone who used to believe in 1 year anniversary update: it isn’t happening. It’ll be Mario items for March 10th (Mario day). 

That’s it


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I'm quoting you specifically because I saw your post, but this is to everyone talking about the "1st anniversary update"...there is no 1st anniversary update or at least not a confirmed one. As of now it looks like Mario items _are _the March update and we might simply get an orderable item from Nook Shopping to celebrate the 1 year anniversary...like a cake or something. I wouldn't get my hopes up for any type of 1 year celebration.


I know that, but still hoping that the next update is not only about Mario items but also about the game's 1st anniversary although the chances are quite low


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 26, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Wasn't expecting anything besides Festivale, and I have to say that I am not disappointed in the least. I do like the look of the new Festivale furniture items.
> 
> I am probably alone in not being disappointed though
> 
> This update is looking great! I am looking forward to Festivale!



I'm not disappointed either. I think Pave looks great and I'm excited to catch feathers. I just wonder if I will be caught up by the time it is out since I am slowly TT my way back to present day.


----------



## JSS (Jan 26, 2021)

Posting again because I changed my mind on the table flipping. I'm willing to think the smaller update is a result of the holidays and the current state of the pandemic. I'll wait to see what they have planned for AFTER March.


----------



## cocoacat (Jan 26, 2021)

A bit underwhelming... Nothing really exciting, but looking forward to Festivale regardless. 
I do wish the events were more than popping balloons for diys and catching crafting mats with our nets. Hoped for more Valentine's Day items as well.

I'm really hoping they bring the Sanrio item sets back! I'm not crazy about the Mario update. I've never used those items, but the Sanrio items would be awesome.


----------



## azurill (Jan 26, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I'm quoting you specifically because I saw your post, but this is to everyone talking about the "1st anniversary update"...there is no 1st anniversary update or at least not a confirmed one. As of now it looks like Mario items _are _the March update and we might simply get an orderable item from Nook Shopping to celebrate the 1 year anniversary...like a cake or something. I wouldn't get my hopes up for any type of 1 year celebration.


I’m honestly thinking this as well. They don’t have to give us an anniversary update. It would be nice if they did but I’m thinking they probably won’t. I think your right with if we did get anything if probably will just be a cake. It might be best not to get hopes up for any of the updates that we will get. I will be happy if one day we get Brewster but have to remind myself they might not add him.


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 26, 2021)

.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 26, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> A little smaller than id hoped. I hope the furinture is customizable. I rather have the color scheme of Pave than the green and yellow on it.
> Pave looks good.


There appears to be a red- yellow variant,  with the flag poles and tall banners... it could be uglier...


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

The update is weak, but I'm still very much playing, and will be with or without this update. I love Animal Crossing. The main disappointment I guess comes from getting overhyped. At least we have dancing reactions to look forward to. I've been wanting to dance so badly.

Those of us in the Northern Hemisphere who aren't TTing now have about 30 days left of snow. February 25th is an exciting day to look forward to.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> But K.K. is in the game...
> 
> So K.k. Would be singing in the plaza AND Tiny K.K. playing in the Roost on the same night?


There’s always Sunday night.


----------



## minnew (Jan 26, 2021)

I wasn't expecting much so didn't have my hopes up. I'll be so disappointed if it's only the Mario update in March though   I'm not into the Mario items and I don't typically like crossovers (only exception would be if they added some foresty Zelda items). They definitely need to do something bigger and ~ AC related ~  for the anniversary.

I'm excited for those umbrellas and I like that a lot of the items could be used year round to add a bit of spice to the beach!


----------



## wolfie1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> I don't really understand the negativity in this thread. It's Festivale and it looks like the event will be roughly the same as in New Leaf, getting furniture for catching feathers. What did people expect exactly for this update?
> 
> It looks nice and I'm looking forward to playing it.



In my case, it's not that I expected them to completely redo the whole event. My biggest issue is: if the event is going to be LITERALLY the same (as it's been with Halloween, Thanksgiving and Toy Day), why do we have to wait for 11 months to get it via a ridiculously small update (or at least, that's what it looks like)? I just don't understand it. If their intentions are to keep people hooked and make them come back to play the game, it's not working for me. This is making me want to stop playing. I used to defend them and try to see the silver lining (it's free, lol), but I just can't keep pretending this is not the way to go. I understand we're in the middle of a pandemic, but these events are literally copy-paste from New Leaf with some changes in the furniture.


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 26, 2021)

This update looks alright if not a little underwhelming compared to previous updates.

Like others have mentioned, the thing that is more of a bummer to me is the image tease for the next update is the Mario star and mushroom. The other image teases have usually had an NPC on them, and I thought we'd get an NPC in March for the one year anniversary, but now I am less confident about that.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 26, 2021)

So... where are all dataminers right now?
Are they digging any new-non-existing-content?

Abandon your hope, really... as what we got, what we will get will be just made with not much effort, and promise for the March... it will be still the same game... nothing will be changed...
... so until the end of our sentence on island we can enjoy our pumpkins and celebrate every single day.

Maybe later on in 2021 we will got another insignificant event, giving us extra 30 minutes of play?


----------



## Wickel (Jan 26, 2021)

Welp that was underwhelming :|
Pavé's design is amazing though.


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> It won't be able to function like the NL one because the Switch doesn't have a microphone. It's most likely just a holdable item that you wave around just like the cider from New Years (which you can't even drink)



I know theres no microphone. Just being hopeful we get SOMETHING of value out of this update. Something that improves QoL...


----------



## Wickel (Jan 26, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> I don't really understand the negativity in this thread. It's Festivale and it looks like the event will be roughly the same as in New Leaf, getting furniture in exchange for feathers. What did people expect exactly for this update?
> 
> It looks nice and I'm looking forward to playing it.



Obviously nobody is disappointed in Festivale. People (myself included) were hoping/expecting to see a little more than _just_ festivale.


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah I'm with everyone who's on the disappointment train this morning.
Obviously Festivale will be fun and I'm pumped for the new stuff, but I do think it's a little ridiculous that we're a year in and missing so many of the basic elements from NL... I used to roll my eyes at those who said this game was unfinished at release, but now it's starting to feel that way.
I was hoping that the March 1 year update would be a big release, but now it just seems like it's going to be Mario stuff. I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> This update looks alright if not a little underwhelming compared to previous updates.
> 
> Like others have mentioned, the thing that is more of a bummer to me is the image tease for the next update is the Mario star and mushroom. The other image teases have usually had an NPC on them, and I thought we'd get an NPC in March for the one year anniversary, but now I am less confident about that.



Every tease we've gotten has been a holiday character, and we've now gotten every one of them.

February 2020.





March 2020*





July 2020





October 2020




November 2020




* Leif is in there due to Nature Day


----------



## tajikey (Jan 26, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> I don't really understand the negativity in this thread. It's Festivale and it looks like the event will be roughly the same as in New Leaf, getting furniture in exchange for feathers. What did people expect exactly for this update?
> 
> It looks nice and I'm looking forward to playing it.


Par for the course with most updates. We set various expectations based on previous releases and current playstyle, and when those expectations aren't met, disappointment manifests in rapid succession.

I too am satisfied with this update. Having played the game every single day since March 19 (1,125 hours+), any new addition to New Horizons is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly I'm just wondering, dataminers have discovered a lot of content in the code, so when is Nintendo planning to deliver it? Something as small as villagers visiting wouldn't have hurt them, as it _is_ there. The coffee, a museum update, a nook's update... With how very thin the updates are I feel like we will see the next gen Nintendo console comes out before we get half of them... No but seriously, all that content seems so crazy with how vague and small the updates have been I can't help but wonder when we are getting actual content.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

I won't bother watching the trailer since it seems like no one here likes it, but I just want to know if the feathers have been brought back yet? I miss being able to wear feathers like in literally every other game besides AC:GCN.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Wouldn't that be a downgrade to make The Roost being part of the museum again when it was it's own building in New Leaf? Also, why a museum shop? Bring back the observatory, that would be nice.



Well again, I see this game taking a lot of cues from the original games and for game simplicity. The devs don't really want to impair people's islands by having them uproot the stuff player's create or shove players houses closer


charmingpeach said:


> Honestly I'm just wondering, dataminers have discovered a lot of content in the code, so when is Nintendo planning to deliver it? Something as small as villagers visiting wouldn't have hurt them, as it _is_ there. The coffee, a museum update, a nook's update... With how very thin the updates are I feel like we will see the next gen Nintendo console comes out before we get half of them... No but seriously, all that content seems so crazy with how vague and small the updates have been I can't help but wonder when we are getting actual content.



Just because coding is there, doesn't mean the complete mechanic, model or whatever is actually there. It very much could be just old code for things they were working on but dropped mid-development.

Honestly if sales continue I can see bigger content drops later, but these have been free updates and a lot of things people want still take a lot of work and resources to make, lots of money to pay lots of people.

Not directed at you, but people keep tossing around the idea of paid DLC but I also bet you or anyone the moment they do they will complain they have to pay for it.


----------



## marea (Jan 26, 2021)

I am feeling indifferent, to be honest. I wasnt really expecting anything in particular so i cant say i am disappointed. I think upcoming updates will add more features than this one, now that they almost got the first year out of the way.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 26, 2021)

I wasn't expecting much, but it's still disappointing that they didn't actually add anything worthwhile. Also, are the Mario-themed items really the focus of the anniversary update? 

Edit: I wouldn't mind that the update if it weren't for the fact that Nintendo won't update the game forever. If they handle it similarly to Splatoon, there might be 2 more years of updates. At this pace, I fear NH won't even have the content of New Leaf.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 26, 2021)

LOL. I've been mostly positive about the game but this is lame. I hope it's better than what it seems from the trailer. I think I'm just getting impatient for a big update like QoL or upgraded nooks.... anything


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 26, 2021)

That trailer was uneventful. I don’t really like the items they showed (maybe the umbrella is ok if we can switch to a different color). 

I guess goodbye to the old Pave Furniture.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I won't bother watching the trailer since it seems like no one here likes it, but I just want to know if the feathers have been brought back yet? I miss being able to wear feathers like in literally every other game besides AC:GCN.



The feathers from Boondox donations? No

These kind of feathers? Yes


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Every tease we've gotten has been a holiday character, and we've now gotten every one of them.
> 
> February 2020.
> View attachment 353404
> ...


by the looks of it, leif is the only useful npc
being the only one that continues to appear and help out 

the rest are basically there so nintendo can say they did something throughout the year


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 26, 2021)

It's not surprising the update is small, so I don't know why people expected more. Festivale was the only major holiday left to add (though I'd love more smaller ones). We won't see anything major until the eventual 2.0 update, which we'll probably get in the late spring or early summer at this rate.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 26, 2021)

*B E A N S ☄*

so without reading the comments because we know how that's gonna go, yeah, small update, but I can appreciate seeing a very tropical-island-friendly Pave set and also some dance moves. It may not be the Shrunk Funk Shuffle, but I'll take it over the butt wiggle/gulp thing we have currently, lol.

As you might imagine, I am a bit more hyped for the other aspects of the update not mentioned in the trailer. The maracas are cute, so is the American football reference, and what does it mean that we're getting a miniature figure of Resetti? Also, if I give the Valentine's Day chocolates/flowers to my villagers, will I get them to say something special? Honestly that's all I really need from a Valentine's Day event.

In any case, I am very much looking forward to getting to throw beans everywhere again. Haven't gotten to do that since, what, 2015? Easily my favorite handheld item. Very excited


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The feathers from Boondox donations? No
> 
> These kind of feathers? Yes
> View attachment 353409


yup, I meant like the Boondox ones, or perhaps the ones that float around and you catch with your net in New Leaf.


I had a little bit of excitement for this update and now that's totally gone.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 26, 2021)

I ain't gonna lie, all I was really expecting was the Festivale in the update and that was it. I'd also expect the next update to have just the Mario stuff as well, they're not gonna care about its first anniversary.


----------



## Islander (Jan 26, 2021)

While I do enjoy Festivale, like most I was hoping for more. I hope the March update is better, but I can't say I'm too optimistic.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 26, 2021)

But let's be real, I hope that we get to wear the feathers. And the appearance of the rainbow feather, I didn't see that in the update.
If all of what I said is true, then my character's outfit from New Leaf will be complete.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yup, I meant like the Boondox ones, or perhaps the ones that float around and you catch with your net in New Leaf.
> 
> 
> I had a little bit of excitement for this update and now that's totally gone.



You still catch feathers for Pave on Festival.


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm wondering if the inevitable influx of players that came after getting the game for Christmas is contributing to the weak update?
As in, there are a ton of new players still discovering the base game, so they feel like they can get away with skimping on this update and bringing the better content later? One can dream... haha


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

everyone in this thread really do be forgetting about blanca and april fool's huh.

@ nintendo, i'm watching you. give me back my wife come april or else.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

as i said in another thread, this update is disappointing. not because im not excited for festivale, i am excited for it and pave, i do actually like the look of the items and i love emotes a ton

its the wait for a small update. its the fact there is nothing going on rn to keep people invested. its that my hope for future updates has been dashed. i was giddy when previous trailers came out and would rush to tell my gf the new stuff being added but now its just a single event. that wont take place until mid february


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2021)

If the next update after this one doesn't add anything significant to this game, let's just say that I and many others would be disappointed. They have no more holidays to fall back on since we're almost approaching a year on this game so they have to deliver on content. If not, then it's not gonna make me come back playing NH for a while. Which is unfortunate because this game has huge potential and I'm a fan of this series. And no, I'm not complaining about getting free updates. It's just that the execution for doing so has been pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Lanstar (Jan 26, 2021)

My question: Did minor QoL details ever get announced in past trailers? I recalled that the "visiting random dream town" feature wasn't in any trailer, nor was the unorderable toggle in the online catalog - and those were what few Qol features the game has ever added. I could call the inclusive hair and sitting down QoL changes, but they were also large enough content for a trailer anyways.

I don't think "bulk crafting fish bait", or "buying multiple clothes in one fitting room" would ever sound like a big enough thing to show in a trailer, see the past ones. I'd wait for the actual update to go live before complaining about those things.

As for this update... I tend to avoid trailers for spoilers, but as long as the furnishings are customizable in screaming neon baby blue, I'll happily decorate with them. v_v


----------



## bam94- (Jan 26, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> My question: Did minor QoL details ever get announced in past trailers? I recalled that the "visiting random dream town" feature wasn't in any trailer, nor was the unorderable toggle in the online catalog - and those were what few Qol features the game has ever added. I could call the inclusive hair and sitting down QoL changes, but they were also large enough content for a trailer anyways.
> 
> I don't think "bulk crafting fish bait", or "buying multiple clothes in one fitting room" would ever sound like a big enough thing to show in a trailer, see the past ones. I'd wait for the actual update to go live before complaining about those things.
> 
> As for this update... I tend to avoid trailers for spoilers, but as long as the furnishings are customizable in screaming neon baby blue, I'll happily decorate with them. v_v


I was wondering this. I’m pretty sure almost all updates in the past have included features that weren’t shown in the trailer at all, that we discover once the update is released and playable. Guess we’ll just wait and see!


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Not directed at you, but people keep tossing around the idea of paid DLC but I also bet you or anyone the moment they do they will complain they have to pay for it.


Nah I do get where you are coming from, people are hard to satisfy that's for sure, but I think Nintendo isn't really listening and I think it becomes apparent to whoever pays attention to their pattern. I would certainly not complain about paid DLC and I would happily buy it actually if that meant high-quality furniture/gameplay mechanics, however. What I wouldn't support is locking content that was free before behind a paywall. I don't think it's too farfetched for people to ask for in-game content and upgrades to Nooks/Museum, they have always been there from the start and we've been receiving drip-feeding for a year that's way too slow! Again this is my opinion, of course, everyone must feel differently and you are free to do so!


----------



## minnew (Jan 26, 2021)

Snek said:


> I know theres no microphone. Just being hopeful we get SOMETHING of value out of this update. Something that improves QoL...



Maybe it'll have functionality with nintendo online?


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

can't be asked to scroll back and find who mentioned it first, but my thoughts on DLC: i have no issue paying for future DLC *if* the price is reasonable and the content is at least 70% new as opposed to recycled stuff that was essentially free in past games and arguably should've been in NH's base game. hiding brewster and gyroids, for example, staples of almost *every* game to date, behind a DLC paywall as high as £30 is just scummy if you ask me.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> as i said in another thread, this update is disappointing. not because im not excited for festivale, i am excited for it and pave, i do actually like the look of the items and i love emotes a ton
> 
> its the wait for a small update. its the fact there is nothing going on rn to keep people invested. its that my hope for future updates has been dashed. i was giddy when previous trailers came out and would rush to tell my gf the new stuff being added but now its just a single event. that wont take place until mid february



Oh same here! This is the first update where I'm not messaging my friends/family who play the game the link to the trailer and geeking out about it because it's so embarrassing and disappointing.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> can't be asked to scroll back and find who mentioned it first, but my thoughts on DLC: i have no issue paying for future DLC *if* the price is reasonable and the content is at least 70% new as opposed to recycled stuff that was essentially free in past games and arguably should've been in NH's base game. hiding brewster and gyroids, for example, staples of almost *every* game to date, behind a DLC paywall as high as £30 is just scummy if you ask me.



i dont mind buying paid dlc, but i hope that if it happens that it comes out after the game has been given more substance. i want addons for a game, not purchasing more content to make a game less empty


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Every tease we've gotten has been a holiday character, and we've now gotten every one of them.
> 
> February 2020.
> View attachment 353404
> ...



That's a good call. I guess Pascal, Redd, and Luna didn't get teases, so maybe I am putting too much stock into that.


----------



## misstayleigh (Jan 26, 2021)

the way this entire update was the entire length of a blink LOL

#JUSTICEFORBREWSTER


----------



## oranje (Jan 26, 2021)

I think the Festivale furniture is nice if you have a tropical themed island, but otherwise I'm a little disappointed. I think the holiday itself is fine but like many people here, I would've also liked something else to go with it, like Brewster's cafe, new furniture sets, or tweaks to make gameplay better for players.  I'm also not excited for the Mario themed items coming up in March. It's too gimmicky.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm thinking they pre-planned all these updates a while back, maybe we'll get more QoL stuff and perhaps content like Nook's Cranny upgrade after the first year has passed?


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

The update has exactly what I expected:



RollingAntony said:


> I want them to keep the path they're taking with furniture and bring me some truly extravagant objects. I want a big and colorful statue of his tail, I want a Hula-dollish toy version of Pavé, a gigantic fan made from feathers, those kind of things- with 10-13 furniture expected, I want most of them to be even more _out there_ than previous sets. Oh and dance reactions. Even more elaborated than "Flourish".
> 
> And just wishful thinking, I'd love a "Whistle" tool. Running around going full fweeeeeh/preeeet/prrrft* would be amazing.
> 
> ...


Although it it not fantastical extravagant like I hoped, the new Pavé furniture is amazing, they are lovely and they have so much potential to be used. Banners, balloons, drums, the little thing on the floor, etc. Both variants are great, but I'd have loved a blue/purple color scheme. Praise Arceus that Nintendo keeps ignoring the people screaming for chair #79 and table #56 to be added to the game.

The dance reactions seem cool, can't wait to make Mabel and Orville dance with me.

I love how we're celebrating Valentine's Day, Setsubun, Korean New Year, Groundhog Day and... the Super Bowl. Don't get me wrong, I love american football and will be watching the SB even if I dislike a certain QB, but it's so funny to see the "Big Game" with those holidays. Now I'm expecting Olympic related items when Japan refuses to cancel the event and I'm going to be disappointed when we don't get them.

I truly hope the megaphone Super Bowl tool fulfills my whistle-craving. If it does that, I'm completely satisfied.


By the way, the internet today is:

Nintendo: "Hey, you are getting Pavé and the Festivale back on February, with new furniture, clothes and items"
Fans: "Oh that means we're getting this feature I want, this other thing I want, the datamined content that I don't even know how that works but now I feel entitled to it, this and this and this..."

Nintendo releases what they said.
The fans get disappointed.

Amazing to see the same things with every update. I'm eagerly anticipating the 50 "New Leaf is much better than New Horizons" threads that will arise the next month.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 26, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> There's new stuff not in the trailerView attachment 353385View attachment 353386View attachment 353387View attachment 353389View attachment 353390View attachment 353391View attachment 353392View attachment 353393


The Pave update looks exactly like New Leaf. Not gonna lie i'm slightly disappointed.. The seasonal items look cute though! Love me some red packets and the valentine items are very nice.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

I wouldn't mind paying for DLC because I know they would put out quality updates. The reason the updates of pocket camp are high quality is because of the possibility of them making real money off of people buying leaf tickets with each one. I do know a LOT of fans would be disappointed if they had paid DLC for acnh. However, Nintendo has shown they don't care that they disappoint the majority of their fanbase, so why not do it while making extra money while giving at least some of the acnh fanbase what they really want?


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 26, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> I don't think "bulk crafting fish bait", or "buying multiple clothes in one fitting room" would ever sound like a big enough thing to show in a trailer, see the past ones. I'd wait for the actual update to go live before complaining about those things.



This is totally my own speculation, but looking back to when they added the camera feature where you can get rid of the UI, they never announced this in a trailer. My guess is that Nintendo doesn't want to admit when something is inconvenient or just designed poorly (such as no bulk crafting), so they don't make a big deal out of it when they fix it. In the case of bulk crafting, this would be something I imagine they would simply write in a press release as "changes made to crafting process" and that's it. They would never be like "BULK CRAFTING NOW AVAILABLE!" because then they fear that they're admitting they did something poorly.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 26, 2021)

I thought the trailer was really cool, I don't have much of an opinion since I haven't played the past games. I think next game year since release will be more interesting to see how much updates and event changes will happen. Keeping my hope for you Brewster fans


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't have much to say about this, really. I do like Pave, though, because he's a huge show-off and I like how flamboyant he is, but Festivale has always been a fetch quest of sorts, just with feathers. Then again, almost all events are a fetch quest, such as Halloween and Turkey Day.

Just something to do on an otherwise normal day, I suppose. I'm mainly interested in the potential return of Mario/Zelda/Metroid/Pikmin and etc. items and Sanrio items too. My favorite is Kerokerokerropi because frogs


----------



## Opal (Jan 26, 2021)

I was really hoping we would get some quality of life updates and more furniture sets we can use in houses like NL. A festival furniture set would have been nice, and so would a valentine chocolate one... then we can actually use those sahara chocolate wall paper and flooring


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

I actually really like the Festival furniture. I think it looks great (maybe just not in the snow lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> You still catch feathers for Pave on Festival.


well then why the heck did JKDOS tell me they weren't in the game lmaoooo


----------



## moonlights (Jan 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well then why the heck did JKDOS tell me they weren't in the game lmaoooo



did you watch the trailer? it shows the character catching feathers on the day


----------



## Lanstar (Jan 26, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> This is totally my own speculation, but looking back to when they added the camera feature where you can get rid of the UI, they never announced this in a trailer. My guess is that Nintendo doesn't want to admit when something is inconvenient or just designed poorly (such as no bulk crafting), so they don't make a big deal out of it when they fix it. In the case of bulk crafting, this would be something I imagine they would simply write in a press release as "changes made to crafting process" and that's it. They would never be like "BULK CRAFTING NOW AVAILABLE!" because then they fear that they're admitting they did something poorly.



I wouldn't go that harsh about it. I would rather see it as technical things that, while important, aren't worth screaming to everyone about. They aren't just showing the update to Hardcore AC fans - You see them as notifications for all switch players.

Think character balancing in Smash Bros. - Would 'this old character got buffed!' be appropriate in a full public trailer about new smash content?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2021)

moonlights said:


> did you watch the trailer? it shows the character catching feathers on the day


I didn't initially because I was too lazy lmao, hoped someone here would help out.

although now I'm worried that they're only craft items and can't be worn


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

jadetine said:


> There appears to be a red- yellow variant,  with the flag poles and tall banners... it could be uglier...


Its not that i think its ugly. Its that i would like it to be useable on my island. Red yellow varient i could use by nooks as it would go well imo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

I disliked this holiday in new leaf so this update is very lame to me. Hopefully whatever Mario Themed update comes in March makes up for this crap


----------



## jadetine (Jan 26, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Its not that i think its ugly. Its that i would like it to be useable on my island. Red yellow varient i could use by nooks as it would go well imo



Yeah, I am actually pretty excited now that I have a better look:




It would make for an awesome desert-outpost kinda theme!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2021)

The trailer seems kind of low energy to me but an update is an update so I'm not complaining so much . It's like they are slowly adding stuff we already know is coming, at least for the seasonal/NPC based holidays and events, so it's basically _exactly_ what I was expecting. I do like a lot of the items not shown in the trailer, like the random holdable stuff and things I can actually relate to like the bokjumeoni and red packets (lunar new year stuff). I'm also excited to spam maracas and mess around with the new reactions!! Watching my villagers dance around is always a fun time too


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 26, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> From what I can tell in the screenshot. Looking forward to the umbrella and the balloons the most to be honest. The stall might fit my board walk better
> Balloon
> Banner
> Drum Confetti Cannon
> ...


These items look so cute!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> There's new stuff not in the trailerView attachment 353385View attachment 353386View attachment 353387View attachment 353389View attachment 353390View attachment 353391View attachment 353392View attachment 353393


Wait did really bring back *The god tier of items that allowed us to hack in Nl ? The ultimate most sought after item ever? B E A N THE DAMN STUPID ASS BEANS? YOU WANT SOME BEANS A BIN OF BEANS TO THROW AT YOUR FRIENDS? *Yes. Okay this update is still lame af but I loved the beans from nl glad they're back


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll start by saying I'm hyped about the Festival furniture. That set looks amazing and I want it.

On the other hand, I'm a little disappointed by content patches that only hang around for one day. I think most of us agree we're really looking for something that breaks the daily routine on our islands. Hopefully the Mario and/or Anniversary update does that.

ALSO, this update seems to have a lot more stuff in it than the trailer indicated. I think people might have freaked out less if the trailer was another minute longer lol


----------



## Licorice (Jan 26, 2021)

I really hope we have SOMETHING for valentines day. Even if it’s just chocolate hearts from villagers and maybe a new reaction. I’m hoping there’s a bit more than what’s in this trailer. :/

Also I just wish they would confirm whether or not old npcs are coming back. It doesn’t have to be soon that we get them but I need confirmation. Kappn is my favorite character in the whole game.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Yeah, I am actually pretty excited now that I have a better look:
> View attachment 353415
> It would make for an awesome desert-outpost kinda theme!


Although I like both color-schemes, I like the red one a bit better!

And the maracas are so precious, I love maracas <3



dizzy bone said:


> The trailer seems kind of low energy to me but an update is an update so I'm not complaining so much . It's like they are slowly adding stuff we already know is coming, at least for the seasonal/NPC based holidays and events, so it's basically _exactly_ what I was expecting. I do like a lot of the items not shown in the trailer, like the random holdable stuff and things I can actually relate to like the bokjumeoni and red packets (lunar new year stuff). I'm also excited to spam maracas and mess around with the new reactions!! Watching my villagers dance around is always a fun time too


Oh my Arceus thanks for telling me the name of the little bag. I'm ashamed to admit I don't know many things about different traditions and although I could have waited until the Nook Shopping tab explained it to me, I'm grateful to be able to name it now.

Do you happen to know about the wall-mounted furniture on the same picture? That's also new and related to the Lunar New Year, right?




Licorice said:


> I really hope we have SOMETHING for valentines day. Even if it’s just chocolate hearts from villagers and maybe a new reaction. I’m hoping there’s a bit more than what’s in this trailer. :/
> 
> Also I just wish they would confirm whether or not old npcs are coming back. It doesn’t have to be soon that we get them but I need confirmation. Kappn is my favorite character in the whole game.


Valentine's Day is celebrated through the Seasonal Tab like previous minor-holidays. We'll see if we also get letters or not. (or was that what you were hoping?)


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I really hope we have SOMETHING for valentines day. Even if it’s just chocolate hearts from villagers and maybe a new reaction. I’m hoping there’s a bit more than what’s in this trailer. :/



It looks like Nintendo's website has some screenshots of valentines candy and flower arrangements that are for sale in the Nookshop.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 26, 2021)

So, is Nook’s Cranny ever going to expand or what?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Can I buy the beans now? I need the entire damn stonk. I love beans my island's national food is beans. We all love beans. I need them now. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



Nooblord said:


> So, is Nook’s Cranny ever going to expand or what?


On God. I gave up hope on that idea. I think since we're on an island we're only gonna get a small shop :/


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Can I buy the beans now? I need the entire damn stonk. I love beans my island's national food is beans. We all love beans. I need them now.


lol have i missed something, what's all this talk about beans


----------



## supersweetprincess (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess there are some cool reactions and stuff but I wish there were different things


----------



## shendere (Jan 26, 2021)

I wasn't expecting too much either since we hardly get what we want with these updates but from the very short trailer I am disappointed. I mean, I barely saw any furniture items. I feel like we barely have any in game already, just lots of different color variants. If they added majority of the New Leaf Welcome Amiibo items and stuff back in, that would be amazing. I know nintendo is the worst to listen to their fans/consumers but is there a way to reach out to the company through emails to let them know via feedback as consumers what we like/don't like and are looking forward to with this game? I know a lot of companies value game feedback. It would be cool if we could send in our feedback and hope they'll listen.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> lol have i missed something, what's all this talk about beans


BEANS BEANS IN THE UPDATE PICTURES I SAW THEM B E A N S


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> On God. I gave up hope on that idea. I think since we're on an island we're only gonna get a small shop :/



Ignoring the fact we have a glorious museum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Ignoring the fact we have a glorious museum


True. True af. I don't know what Nintendo is doing. Bruh

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



Jam86 said:


> lol have i missed something, what's all this talk about beans





Bean s guys look


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Do you happen to know about the wall-mounted furniture on the same picture? That's also new and related to the Lunar New Year, right?



Yeah they look like Chinese New Year decorations as well! Like those chinese couplets that are usually hung on doors. I hadn't even noticed this item the first look so thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> So, is Nook’s Cranny ever going to expand or what?


Not until there is more orderable furniture on the game. There is not enough on that category to justify a new building.



Milky star said:


> Can I buy the beans now? I need the entire damn stonk. I love beans my island's national food is beans. We all love beans. I need them now.


I'm guessing they will be available on February 2nd.




Jam86 said:


> lol have i missed something, what's all this talk about beans







We'll be able to scare demons aways with little beans soon,


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

i've never heard of beans in animal crossing, those are so cute

not gonna lie though, i was looking through the pictures trying to find baked beans


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Not until there is more orderable furniture on the game. There is not enough on that category to justify a new building.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing they will be available on February 2nd.
> ...


I didn't even think about the number of items in relation to the expansion of the shop. I'm glad you pointed that out. I guess we don't have too many items lol. Bring on them beans and demons we finna party with beans tonight


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 26, 2021)

The festivale update looks disappointing. The festivale furniture was better on new leaf I’m looking forward to the Nintendo stuff more.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i've never heard of beans in animal crossing, those are so cute
> 
> not gonna lie though, i was looking through the pictures trying to find baked beans


Haha you're adorable. Back in NL the japanese version of ac had an item called "Beans" it's basically a simple item where you throw beans at your friends. It was supposed to be kept in the japanese version but hackers found a way for the Americans to get the item too. It was a simple item yet it was sought after by many.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Haha you're adorable. Back in NL the japanese version of ac had an item called "Beans" it's basically a simple item where you throw beans at your friends. It was supposed to be kept in the japanese version but hackers found a way for the Americans to get the item too. It was a simple item yet it was sought after by many.


in that case i can't wait to start throwing beans at my siblings then haha


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Haha you're adorable. Back in NL the japanese version of ac had an item called "Beans" it's basically a simple item where you throw beans at your friends. It was supposed to be kept in the japanese version but hackers found a way for the Americans to get the item too. It was a simple item yet it was sought after by many.



I loved the beans in New Leaf, although I'm pretty sure you could get them in NA without hacking as you could just talk to Harvey when he was feeding the birds and he would give you the beans!

Anyways, the new furniture in this NH update looks awesome and I'm definitely excited for the event, but I'm still disappointed on the lack of features they are adding in this update.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 26, 2021)

Since we are getting beans and maracas back, I hope Harvey can get them back too.


----------



## Pupperina (Jan 26, 2021)

I have hope the March update will be better than this one since they’re releasing the Sanrio amiibos to the US in that month. Hopefully we’ll get to invite the villagers + access their furniture!


----------



## Que (Jan 26, 2021)

I know it seems fairly basic and boring on the surface, but I spy a few things that are getting me SUPER excited for this update, naming a few

PARASOL, THE BIG KIND, massive beach upgrade!

BEANS. BEANS GUYS

*MARACAS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And.. is that a rug I spy on the floor? A RUG? Wait a minuuuute....
RUGS OUTSIDE?!?!?! Probably just a rug disguised as furniture kinda like beach towels, but beach towels can't be stepped on - only slept on... AND THEY BE STANDING ON IT. So, yes, I'm hyped


----------



## Wickel (Jan 26, 2021)

Que said:


> I know it seems fairly basic and boring on the surface, but I spy a few things that are getting me SUPER excited for this update, naming a few
> 
> PARASOL, THE BIG KIND, massive beach upgrade!
> 
> ...



I don't want to screw up your mood, but it looks more like a QR pattern on the floor with a new feather item on top. So more like the leaf piles we already have .


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 26, 2021)

I do wonder what they are going to do now that they don’t have anymore holiday events to fall back on.


----------



## Que (Jan 26, 2021)

Wickel said:


> I don't want to screw up your mood, but it looks more like a QR pattern on the floor with a new feather item on top. So more like the leaf piles we already have .


Well yeah, but considering it's a Nintendo trailer they don't usually use QR patterns in their trailers as far as I know? Especially in centerpiece items meant to be teased. But yeah, I figured it'd probably just be a single rug item disguised as furniture if nothing else


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I do wonder what they are going to do now that they don’t have anymore holiday events to fall back on.



I have a feeling they're just going to do furniture/reaction updates.
I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Pupperina said:


> I have hope the March update will be better than this one since they’re releasing the Sanrio amiibos to the US in that month. Hopefully we’ll get to invite the villagers + access their furniture!


Hold up Saniro amiibos are coming back ?? I've been trying to find those everywhere !! But of course they're prices are ridiculous..


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hold up Saniro amiibos are coming back ?? I've been trying to find those everywhere !! But of course they're prices are ridiculous..



To clarify these are the same amiibo cards from New Leaf and probably will act the same. As in, villagers in New Leaf and posters for New Horizons.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

Que said:


> Well yeah, but considering it's a Nintendo trailer they don't usually use QR patterns in their trailers as far as I know? Especially in centerpiece items meant to be teased. But yeah, I figured it'd probably just be a single rug item disguised as furniture if nothing else



I'd be *very* surprised if that rug was just a QR code. These trailers are carefully put together to showcase the item sets, why feature something so prominently that doesn't even exist?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hold up Saniro amiibos are coming back ?? I've been trying to find those everywhere !! But of course they're prices are ridiculous..


u can always get the fake ones for £12 or however much they are nowadays
but the real ones are gonna sell fast so u would have to be quick buying them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> To clarify these are the same amiibo cards from New Leaf and probably will act the same. As in, villagers in New Leaf and posters for New Horizons.


No that's good. That's exactly what I want. I couldn't get them upon the time they were out years ago. So as a Hello Kitty/Saniro fan I'm happy af rn. I need to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Que (Jan 26, 2021)

Jaco said:


> I'd be *very* surprised if that rug was just a QR code. These trailers are carefully put together to showcase the item sets, why feature something so prominently that doesn't even exist?


Precisely! Why display a centerpiece, and make it a QR code? Of course, if it was a fanmade trailer (which it of course isn't lmao) but straight from Nintendo, I do not think that's a QR code and more like a "rug" working like a pile of leaves OR if we're super lucky, rugs will be allowed outside............... >u>


----------



## trashpedia (Jan 26, 2021)

....

Well that was something

I was kinda hoping for something else other than event-related stuff because I was getting tired of it or didn't have time but oh well. I haven't played ACNH in such a long time because I feel like I have already explored of most the game, but this seems underwhelming.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

This is one of those situations where you come with the lowest expectations and even then, you manage to feel disappointed. 

I don't care for carnaval, festival, whatever. Never liked Pavé or his furniture set, so the only thing I was looking forward while waiting for the trailer was to see if they would tease us with something else... like, something that wasn't announced yet...

Gotta say, as someone who doesn't care for this event and absolutely isn't interested on mario items (I feel like other Nintendo franchise's don't belong to Animal Crossing, they just feel out of place), there's absolutely nothing for me on the horizon (pun not intended).


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 26, 2021)

Que said:


> Precisely! Why display a centerpiece, and make it a QR code? Of course, if it was a fanmade trailer (which it of course isn't lmao) but straight from Nintendo, I do not think that's a QR code and more like a "rug" working like a pile of leaves OR if we're super lucky, rugs will be allowed outside............... >u>



I think this is a furniture item disguised as a rug unfortunately. It looks like it will function the same way that the manhole cover does.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 26, 2021)

Hrm. I didn't expect anything else but Pave but this is a _very_ dry update.
I do like the new Pave set at least. It will fit in nicely with my circus zones. Not sure if the red or green variant is better quite yet.

Not a whole lot else to comment on. I see the ogre wig is returning and that does make me happy. Beans, maracas and megaphone will be good for cute photos but not much else as I don't have friends to play with.

I hope gifting the valentines items will trigger special dialog but I don't expect this.

As for my thoughts on future updates... 

I think the big updates we had closer to launch are officially a thing of the past. The March update being presumably just Mario items tells me there is not going to be a big anniversary update. By now Nintendo has cemented in the fact they are not going to give anything except for what they put on the tin. I hope other people realize this too so we can avoid a massive upset come March.

My only hope for future updates is that they at least give us April Fools this year. I want Blanca back so badly.

Final thoughts... I wonder if in 10 years or so when the next AC title is in the works we'll get any transparency about what happened with NHs updates. Were they always planned to be like this or did Nintendo simply try to hide how badly the pandemic hit them?​


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 26, 2021)

I honestly wasn't expecting much, going off the previous event updates we've had, so I'm not feeling homicidal towards the AC Devs in any way like some of y'all are. I basically just expected exactly what we've just got.

As I've said before, I think the stuff that was in the datamine is still in active development, and the first year worth of updates was always going to be fairly basic stuff because the seasonal events NEED to be there in some shape or form, even if they do decide to enhance them in response to player feedback or add new items to make the event worth playing again.

A few points, tho:

Given that I HATED the old Festivale furniture, the new stuff is really nice! We've got drums, banners, little stalls and stuff covered in little lights. Very Brazilian (to the point where I envy the people in the Southern Hemisphere, who get to enjoy this event in the weather it was designed for!)
Although I hate the fact that all the smaller events are now relegated to Nook Shopping, and wish they'd finally taken the time to expand these item-only events into proper events with villagers doing stuff in the plaza, I love the sheer variety of international events that have items in NH, and these continue to amaze me! The setsubun beans are back, as are the chocolate hearts and the Resetti model... but now we've got Chinese New Year envelopes, some form of Korean New Year item (although I wish the bell you got at New Year's in Korean NL came back), and even stuff for the Super Bowl?
...Sanrio amiibo being reissued gives me hope that the Sanrio villagers are being added into the game in March, ngl
Given how every update so far has had an NPC added, even the second Summer wave that had an NPC-less tease, I sincerely doubt the March update is JUST Mario furniture. I'm not getting my hopes up too big, because I don't want to get burnt... but I'm also not going "GUYS NINTENDO DOESN'T DO ANYTHING FOR THIS GAME AT ALL AND WE'RE NOT GOING TO GET ANY BIG UPDATES FOR IT EVER AGAIN" because that's Just Not True.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 26, 2021)

This was my reaction as well. Quite dissapointed that there wasn’t one other thing like in the previous updates. That’s what I looked foward to most in those previous updates. Even when it was something I didn’t use like the dream suite. Now I’m just wonder where they’re going to take the updates.

I’m hyped for March more for season 5 of My Hero Academia rather than Mario items, but there’s always a part of me that hopes for something beyond that, so I’ll still hope and dream for the March update. Just more relaxed.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Well again, I see this game taking a lot of cues from the original games and for game simplicity. The devs don't really want to impair people's islands by having them uproot the stuff player's create or shove players houses closer


Sorry, but it's still a downgrade in my eyes. And just because they may want to make everything simple or different compared to the previous games doesn't mean that they have to stuff everything in one building. The museum imo is perfect the way it is, I'm not even sure where they want to add The Roost or that mysterious museum shop. Pretty sure a lot of people have in their mind that even if they "finish" their islands, that Nintendo can add at any time another NPC and their building. Besides, they can always make it an option if you want to build it or not, so nobody has to worry about that Nintendo suddenly ruining their island's imagine by adding new buildings. 

Also, we have only two shops and the museum so far, it's not like that we have to deal with 10+ buildings already. Many people (like me) don't know what to do with the space which is left on the island, so adding a new building would be really helpful.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 26, 2021)

*considers returning from acnh hiatus for an update*
......oh well.


----------



## Verecund (Jan 26, 2021)

While I also think it's unlikely that the rug thing works as an actual rug, does anyone else think that those floor lights are really encroaching on that square of space that the rug would take up? If the rug was a regular furniture item like the pile of leaves, I don't think the floor lights could be placed so close to it. Of course, maybe the floor lights are part of the item, but I don't see why they'd do that when they already have those as a separate item.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't see anyone else saying it, so can I just say...

I love how they did the Festivale music. In NL I got really sick of hearing it after the first like 10 minutes because it felt... idk like a drone. And the way the percussion when you were near Pave sounded on top of that track just didn't sound right. I like how much more flair it seems to have here.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 26, 2021)

I know the video is short and all, but I would say that I'm looking forward to this small update! Festivale, maracas, new reactions, and more, oh my! The next update after this will be in March for Super Mario stuff. I know that there will be a new furniture set coming soon (recalling from Super Mario 35th anniversary direct last year). 

I am really excited for this upcoming update to be honest.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

I will say maracas are cute af. I do love the maracas and if rugs can go outside yes. Beach umbrella is cute


----------



## Kattea (Jan 26, 2021)

I know what would make this better. If we had a TBT event re-releasing feathers for Festivale.


----------



## azurill (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Sorry, but it's still a downgrade in my eyes. And just because they may want to make everything simple or different compared to the previous games doesn't mean that they have to stuff everything in one building. The museum imo is perfect the way it is, I'm not even sure where they want to add The Roost or that mysterious museum shop. Pretty sure a lot of people have in their mind that even if they "finish" their islands, that Nintendo can add at any time another NPC and their building. Besides, they can always make it an option if you want to build it or not, so nobody has to worry about that Nintendo suddenly ruining their island's imagine by adding new buildings.
> 
> Also, we have only two shops and the museum so far, it's not like that we have to deal with 10+ buildings already. Many people (like me) don't know what to do with the space which is left on the island, so adding a new building would be really helpful.


I agree with you. I don’t see the point of putting everything in just two or three buildings. The island really is a good size for more buildings. I did plan my islands so that there is room for new buildings and there are parts I’m not sure what to do with. I don’t think Nintendo intended most people to complete their island right away since there will be updates. If they do have other buildings they probably will make them optional.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you Nintendo for giving me more reasons to not pick up thid game again.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 26, 2021)

I wasn't necessarily expecting an update in February at all...so, I'll take it. The furniture seems to have a Brazilian theme to go with the Festival vibes. I don't hate it. Some of it will be useful for decorating my beach areas. Honestly, though...I would have preferred a Mardi Gras update over a Festival one.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

I didn't expect they would add what is basically "super bowl party" items. The items are ok, but the super bowl this year, for me, is like choosing between drinking two different lethal poisons (I'm a Raiders fan, can't stand the Chiefs and I'm also not really ok with seeing Tom Brady winning it all again...  and the worst part is that if Tampa wins, Antonio Brown will get another ring, after all he did, that #$&#).

There may be at least one useful item from the Festivale set, the beach umbrella, but other than that... It doesn't really fit my island. I may be one of the few brazilian players who doesn't care about carnival, but for those who enjoy it, well, at least you got something.

If the update gives us the ability to place rugs outside... well, too little, too late, I guess? I mean, sure, it's something I would use, but it's also something that should be already in the game. 

I'm more curious about those other items they didn't show on the trailer than anything else lol


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 26, 2021)

azurill said:


> I agree with you. I don’t see the point of putting everything in just two or three buildings. The island really is a good size for more buildings. I did plan my islands so that there is room for new buildings and there are parts I’m not sure what to do with. I don’t think Nintendo intended most people to complete their island right away since there will be updates. If they do have other buildings they probably will make them optional.


Yup, people say how islands feel bland and there’s not as much charm with the lack of buildings/NPCs, so I don’t see how tucking Brewster away in the back of the museum would help.
IMO the cafe was already forgettable in past games


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 26, 2021)

I hope the next updates will introduce more content. It's strange that the first couple of updates added the most features.


----------



## shendere (Jan 26, 2021)

Jaco said:


> I'd be *very* surprised if that rug was just a QR code. These trailers are carefully put together to showcase the item sets, why feature something so prominently that doesn't even exist?


I mean... They sort of did that with their big trailer LOL  white fences we never got, trees near water, trees near cliffs..


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Hrm. I didn't expect anything else but Pave but this is a _very_ dry update.
> I do like the new Pave set at least. It will fit in nicely with my circus zones. Not sure if the red or green variant is better quite yet.
> 
> Not a whole lot else to comment on. I see the ogre wig is returning and that does make me happy. Beans, maracas and megaphone will be good for cute photos but not much else as I don't have friends to play with.
> ...



I don't mean to go too off-topic, but to answer a question, I do think the pandemic had more of an effect on Nintendo than most probably realize. There's a Nintendo YouTuber/brand ambassador I follow, and recently he was talking about how working from home wasn't really a thing in Japan prior to the pandemic, so when the pandemic began, Nintendo may not have been able to quickly pivot the way some other companies have.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 26, 2021)

Could you imagine the power NH would have if we got the same items as PC? I mean just look at the sneak peak for February!

I understand it’s two completely different teams working on two completely different games, but after seeing these lackluster NH updates being advertised side-by-side with the PC items, it’s hard not to compare the two. I know that I'm definitely jealous of all the cool items in PC (especially that TOWER???) and when I look at updates like this one I get so disappointed. Like, _thanks_ Nintendo, ANOTHER single-day event with some furniture that I'm most likely not going to be able to use outside of the current season. See you in March for the next one, I guess! Maybe this time you'll give me a new table so I can actually set down my stuff!

I love NH with all my heart, but it's getting really difficult to keep defending it when Nintendo just keeps disappointing us with the same things that we DIDN'T ask for over and over again. I'm not a Brewster stan by any means, but I would prefer him to most of this stuff bc it would show me that Nintendo is at least listening to its players and our feedback.

On the bright side, I love Pavé and am VERY excited to get to interact with him again! His design is incredible!

edit: formatting


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I don't mean to go too off-topic, but to answer a question, I do think the pandemic had more of an effect on Nintendo than most probably realize. There's a Nintendo YouTuber/brand ambassador I follow, and recently he was talking about how working from home wasn't really a thing in Japan prior to the pandemic, so when the pandemic began, Nintendo may not have been able to quickly pivot the way some other companies have.



That's true and was also the reason why they split the Summer update into two parts instead of releasing it as one thing. However, after almost a year, we should expect them to be able to cope with this situation at least a little better. At the end of the day, Nintendo won't support the game longer to provide all the content they otherwise had. Instead, I suspect the game just won't get those features at all and honestly, that's just sad.

Edit: And we shouldn't forget, a quality of life changes, for instance, aren't that hard to introduce. I've been making games forever now and while I realize that programming a game as a hobby is not the same as doing it in a team where a lot has to be discussed and play-tested, adding e.g. bulk-crafting, could be done in a few days. Considering all the time they had since people have criticized this for the first time, it's just strange that they haven't implemented this as of now. I've implemented a shop system like that myself and all you have to do is provide some different buttons to add/subtract from the current counter and then another button to accept. Instead of adding the item once, you just add the 'counter'-times. Sorry for going off-topic here, but this is something that I just can't understand...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

All I want is the Mario star in the next update that's it. Thx


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

i don't care, i'm happy.  pave looks adorable, that dance looks adorable, i'm gonna have some items to finally decorate my beach and feel appropriate about it - all in all, i'm happy with the first peak of things and super excited to see how it turns out.  those valentines day items seem adorable too; and i can't wait for more reactions.  plus, now that my little sister has a switch of her own, i'm sure i'll enjoy events better because i'll actually have someone to physically enjoy them with now.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> View attachment 353421
> Could you imagine the power NH would have if we got the same items as PC? I mean just look at the sneak peak for February!
> 
> I understand it’s two completely different teams working on two completely different games, but after seeing these lackluster NH updates being advertised side-by-side with the PC items, it’s hard not to compare the two. I know that I'm definitely jealous of all the cool items in PC (especially that TOWER???) and when I look at updates like this one I get so disappointed. Like, _thanks_ Nintendo, ANOTHER single-day event with some furniture that I'm most likely not going to be able to use outside of the current season. See you in March for the next one, I guess! Maybe this time you'll give me a new table so I can actually set down my stuff!
> ...


Yes, I can imagine the power NH would have if they made all those amazing items only achievable by dumping lots of extra-money on the game. Nintendo is leaving out so much money on the table by not allowing us to get every single item without making players gamble or just outright pay for them.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 26, 2021)

I am not surprised, but I am disappointed. I hoped that at least the Festivale furniture would be more fun. The yellow/green needed a pop of something else at the very least. Ah well, I didn't expect more from the update. 

A shame to see that March will probably be focused on the Mario items. I couldn't care less about those. I have suspected for awhile that the updates are winding down, but have been hoping to be wrong.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I am not surprised, but I am disappointed. I hoped that at least the Festivale furniture would be more fun. The yellow/green needed a pop of something else at the very least. Ah well, I didn't expect more from the update.
> 
> A shame to see that March will probably be focused on the Mario items. I couldn't care less about those. I have suspected for awhile that the updates are winding down, but have been hoping to be wrong.



we've been able to customize how event items look before - i'm sure we'll be able to do the same with these pieces of furniture, as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 26, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> Could you imagine the power NH would have if we got the same items as PC? I mean just look at the sneak peak for February!




This is why I really hate mobile games. The same thing happens with the Mario Kart game, or the Pokemon spin-offs. They add all kinds of nice stuff to the mobile Mario Kart game, or Pokemon Go, or Pokemon Masters...and it's like...that's fine. But, you know that you have a full console game that you could support, too? Same goes for Pokemon Bank. Like...why does the mobile version offer GTS trades, but the FULL console version doesn't? You felt like Mystery Trades were more important for the main game than proper GTS? Nintendo can be a real pain sometimes. Animal Crossing is just the tip of the iceberg. Lol.


----------



## Coach (Jan 26, 2021)

The items seem ok, but such little content! Was expecting at least a little quality of life update alongside it. 

Anyway, who wants to guess which super mario items will be missing from the ones in NL / Pocket Camp?


----------



## Pupperina (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Hold up Saniro amiibos are coming back ?? I've been trying to find those everywhere !! But of course they're prices are ridiculous..





Milky star said:


> No that's good. That's exactly what I want. I couldn't get them upon the time they were out years ago. So as a Hello Kitty/Saniro fan I'm happy af rn. I need to keep my eyes peeled.


They announced it today and said it will be available at Target! I’m a Sanrio fan too so I’d like to get my hands on them haha


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

i'm so jealous of the white cat suit and cat girl outfits coming to PC next month. like, obviously i'm going to be able to get them since i have the game and enough free leaf tickets, but i'd love to wander around in them for hours on my mainline HD game instead of a few times a day for several minutes on a mobile game like-

it's just so wild to me that i can pay £60 for a game and yet get better items for free in the mobile version.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 26, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> This is why I really hate mobile games. The same thing happens with the Mario Kart game, or the Pokemon spin-offs. They add all kinds of nice stuff to the mobile Mario Kart game, or Pokemon Go, or Pokemon Masters...and it's like...that's fine. But, you know that you have a full console game that you could support, too? Same goes for Pokemon Bank. Like...why does the mobile version offer GTS trades, but the FULL console version doesn't? You felt like Mystery Trades were more important for the main game than proper GTS? Nintendo can be a real pain sometimes. Animal Crossing is just the tip of the iceberg. Lol.


I'm with you 100%. I feel like it's because they feel like they can push players to spend more money with in-app purchases than they can with a console game. But what sucks about it is we all handed over our $60 (plus the cost of the console itself) for an incomplete game that's totally bare-bones and only has small updates every couple of months. They say they did the update format to try to expand the longevity of this game, but what they've really done is lower it. No one wants to wait for these updates, and players are getting impatient and giving up with the game altogether. What they should have done is give us a full game to begin with, then done the little updates to add some cool furniture items, like the Pocket Camp ones.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Yes, I can imagine the power NH would have if they made all those amazing items only achievable by dumping lots of extra-money on the game. Nintendo is leaving out so much money on the table by not allowing us to get every single item without making players gamble or just outright pay for them.


thanks for pointing this out. i'm getting really tired of the 'POCKET CAMP HAS WAY BETTER CONTENT!!!!!!!!!' circlejerking constantly surrounding NH, as though pocket camp doesn't only have the things it has because of whales putting thousands upon thousands of dollars into it for a chance at pixelated furniture. if you want that experience, then feel free to redownload PC, but let's not pretend it's ever going to happen with NH (which is very much a good thing).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Pupperina said:


> They announced it today and said it will be available at Target! I’m a Sanrio fan too so I’d like to get my hands on them haha


IM ON MY WAY TO TARGET ONLINE HOLD UP MY DREAMS WILL COME TRUE HELLO KITTY FAN WILL GET HER DREAM CARDS


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> View attachment 353421
> Could you imagine the power NH would have if we got the same items as PC? I mean just look at the sneak peak for February!
> 
> I understand it’s two completely different teams working on two completely different games, but after seeing these lackluster NH updates being advertised side-by-side with the PC items, it’s hard not to compare the two. I know that I'm definitely jealous of all the cool items in PC (especially that TOWER???) and when I look at updates like this one I get so disappointed. Like, _thanks_ Nintendo, ANOTHER single-day event with some furniture that I'm most likely not going to be able to use outside of the current season. See you in March for the next one, I guess! Maybe this time you'll give me a new table so I can actually set down my stuff!
> ...



Is Animal Crossing New Horizons even loved played by the people who make it? If I was designing a game I loved, I'd be adding things that would make the game better for me.

These would be some simple things (No, nothing big like Brewster or Nook's Cranny upgrades)

*Buying multiple outfits at Able Sister's.* If the developers play Animal Crossing, don't they see the problem which having to spend 5 minutes going in and out in and out in and out just to buy multiple shirts in multiple colors?

*Easier way to obtain fish bait (Craft in multiples for it or maybe buy it for an expensive price at Nook's) *. Have the developers or testers really not found a problem with trying to craft 30-40 fish bait all at once?

*Move the Town Hall.* In a game where we are moving everything, why is the Town Hall excluded? While designing their town, have none of them been like "I hate my town hall placement" or "I envision my town to look like this, which requires the town hall to go here"

*Audio settings.* Maybe the composer would feel differently, but are we seriously the only people who play the game and feel the music is too loud and obnoxious at times? Are we the only ones who'd like to isolate the music from the rest of the game?

*Airport Dialogue.* Are we the only ones who find going through infinite trees of dialogue to open the gates or go out to be rather tedious?

*Wand Outfits. *Don't they see how clunky wand outfits are by requiring you to have multiple copies of the clothing for each outfit? Don't they see how cumbersome it is that we can't do things like using the dressing room, try on clothing, or go swimming with a wand outfit? Why couldn't the Wand Outfits pull directly from storage and replace your current outfit?


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> View attachment 353421
> Could you imagine the power NH would have if we got the same items as PC? I mean just look at the sneak peak for February!
> 
> I understand it’s two completely different teams working on two completely different games, but after seeing these lackluster NH updates being advertised side-by-side with the PC items, it’s hard not to compare the two. I know that I'm definitely jealous of all the cool items in PC (especially that TOWER???) and when I look at updates like this one I get so disappointed. Like, _thanks_ Nintendo, ANOTHER single-day event with some furniture that I'm most likely not going to be able to use outside of the current season. See you in March for the next one, I guess! Maybe this time you'll give me a new table so I can actually set down my stuff!
> ...



This is why I now play more Pocket Camp than New Horizons.
It's clear as day how much effort is put into Pocket Camp over New Horizons. Not only does the game get way more items, it gets interesting items with thought put into them that villagers can actually interact with. Some of their events can get repetitive but they make them so you want to keep playing anyway and never have just 1 day events. It really does seem that New Horizons should get the same amount of thought and attention since it's what blew up animal crossing but I'm guessing they make more money off of Pocket Camp with their overpriced Leaf Tickets.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I am not surprised, but I am disappointed. I hoped that at least the Festivale furniture would be more fun. The yellow/green needed a pop of something else at the very least. Ah well, I didn't expect more from the update.
> 
> A shame to see that March will probably be focused on the Mario items. I couldn't care less about those. I have suspected for awhile that the updates are winding down, but have been hoping to be wrong.





6iixx said:


> we've been able to customize how event items look before - i'm sure we'll be able to do the same with these pieces of furniture, as well.


There is a red variation:









LuchaSloth said:


> This is why I really hate mobile games. The same thing happens with the Mario Kart game, or the Pokemon spin-offs. They add all kinds of nice stuff to the mobile Mario Kart game, or Pokemon Go, or Pokemon Masters...and it's like...that's fine. But, you know that you have a full console game that you could support, too? Same goes for Pokemon Bank. Like...why does the mobile version offer GTS trades, but the FULL console version doesn't? You felt like Mystery Trades were more important for the main game than proper GTS? Nintendo can be a real pain sometimes. Animal Crossing is just the tip of the iceberg. Lol.


That is how many mobile games works, it's all about spending money, getting whales and hopefully attract a player with a gambling addiction. Btw, Niantic handles Pokémon GO and its dirty monetisation tactics.




mayor.lauren said:


> I'm with you 100%. I feel like it's because they feel like they can push players to spend more money with in-app purchases than they can with a console game. But what sucks about it is we all handed over our $60 (plus the cost of the console itself) for an incomplete game that's totally bare-bones and only has small updates every couple of months. They say they did the update format to try to expand the longevity of this game, but what they've really done is lower it. No one wants to wait for these updates, and players are getting impatient and giving up with the game altogether. What they should have done is give us a full game to begin with, then done the little updates to add some cool furniture items, like the Pocket Camp ones.


Don't forget to add the cost of the electricty, your house and everything else to the real cost of New Horizons.

I'm sorry for the cynical response, but saying the game is "totally bare-bones" is really hyperbolic.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 26, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> thanks for pointing this out. i'm getting really tired of the 'POCKET CAMP HAS WAY BETTER CONTENT!!!!!!!!!' circlejerking constantly surrounding NH, as though pocket camp doesn't only have the things it has because of whales putting thousands upon thousands of dollars into it for a chance at pixelated furniture. if you want that experience, then feel free to redownload PC, but let's not pretend it's ever going to happen with NH (which is very much a good thing).


I see your point, but also respectfully disagree. Of course PC only has the cool items because of in-app purchases funding them. No one's denying that. But it's really mean for you to put down players who see those cool items and want them for NH too. The gameplay in PC is pretty lackluster, and can you really blame players for wanting cool items in a game with better graphics that they actually enjoy playing? I mean you can't deny that PC has better items, and that's just fact. If players can ask Nintendo for QoL updates and Brewster updates, why can't we ask for better items too?


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

I mean, last time I checked you can’t terraform your island in PC, but maybe that’s just because I haven’t played them game in ages because it’s so repetitive. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



coldpotato said:


> This is why I now play more Pocket Camp than New Horizons.


Lol I could never.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I mean, last time I checked you can’t terraform your island in PC, but that’s just me.


but you CAN spend a fat $50 on a handful fake tickets so you can buy a few cookies that will 99% give you 10 of the same chair that you already have, which is obviously SO much better than NH /s


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> but you CAN spend a fat $50 on a handful fake tickets so you can buy a few cookies that will 99% give you 10 of the same chair that you already have, which is obviously SO much better than NH /s



literally nobody here said any of that was better than NH lmao ??? chill


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> but you CAN spend a fat $50 on a handful fake tickets so you can buy a few cookies that will 99% give you 10 of the same chair that you already have, which is obviously SO much better than NH /s


Exactly, I came back to this thread and thought “not people trying to prove that PC is better than NH.”


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Is Animal Crossing New Horizons even loved by the people who make it?


it's beyond ridiculous to pretend the creators and devs putting all of their time and effort into this game don't actually care about it just because they don't add incredibly specific things that you want into the game. there are so many things in this game that show just how much care the creators are putting into it.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

i honestly like pc and right now it is more relaxing to me than nh. at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference. i can still play pc and not spend any money on it, and thanks to the cookie store sometimes having premium cookies for bells and not tickets i can get some nice things too, ive gotten over half a cookie set before without needing to spend any irl cash, and i like making my campsite and my cabin over and over again because its just so easy to

nh has a lot of things over it, absolutely, being able to terraform, being in hd, playing with friends, its leagues above. this was a thread for festivale but because people cant stop bringing up comparisons to other games people have to rush in and be like "PC SUCKS AND THATS A FACT" "YOU CANT WANT THINGS IN NEW HORIZONS FROM POCKET CAMP BECAUSE I HATE IT"


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, I came back to this thread and thought “not people trying to prove that PC is better than NH.”


it happens EVERY time there's an update that doesn't automatically add brewster, fifty brand new villagers, eighty new furniture sets, and every single NPC to ever exist in the history of the series. i've been playing since WW so i understand the frustration and annoyance in relation to old features and characters being removed, but to pretend PC has ever been comparable to a real animal crossing game is ridiculous. there's a point between criticism and whining, and it seems like a HUGE amount of AC fans don't know the difference.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd pay $10 every few months for big furniture packs and clothes .

I think Minigames and extra shops should come as free updates though.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i honestly like pc and right now it is more relaxing to me than nh. at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference. i can still play pc and not spend any money on it, and thanks to the cookie store sometimes having premium cookies for bells and not tickets i can get some nice things too, ive gotten over half a cookie set before without needing to spend any irl cash, and i like making my campsite and my cabin over and over again because its just so easy to
> 
> nh has a lot of things over it, absolutely, being able to terraform, being in hd, playing with friends, its leagues above. this was a thread for festivale but because people cant stop bringing up comparisons to other games people have to rush in and be like "PC SUCKS AND THATS A FACT"



lmao i'm so ??? how did we get people seeing "i like/envy the clothes and furniture in PC and wish at least some of it was ported over to NH" as "wow we should have pay to win mechanics in NH so whales can overtake the market and *all* the super super good stuff is locked behind irl cash" ???? nobody came even close to saying that i-


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> it happens EVERY time there's an update that doesn't automatically add brewster, fifty brand new villagers, eighty new furniture sets, and every single NPC to ever exist in the history of the series. i've been playing since WW so i understand the frustration and annoyance in relation to old features and characters being removed, but to pretend PC has ever been comparable to a real animal crossing game is ridiculous. there's a point between criticism and whining, and it seems like a HUGE amount of AC fans don't know the difference.


Exactly, it’s okay to criticize, but you guys have to remember that they could have easily made this all paid DLC.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> it's beyond ridiculous to pretend the creators and devs putting all of their time and effort into this game don't actually care about it just because they don't add incredibly specific things that you want into the game. there are so many things in this game that show just how much care the creators are putting into it.



Did you read the rest though? I've raised some valid points


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, I came back to this thread and thought “not people trying to prove that PC is better than NH.”



Oh, I never would EVER say Pocket camp is better than NH, if that's what you're getting from my post.
New Horizons is hands down my favorite Animal Crossing game. I'm upset with lackluster updates and probably am going through burnout right now, but I'd never try to prove a mobile game is better. PC just has way more interesting things going on with it right now, and I enjoy it way more when ACNH is boring me with their updates.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, it’s okay to criticize, but you guys have to remember that they could have easily made this all paid DLC.



honestly now yall are making me wish they did because then you all would be complaining about lack of content for the money you paid


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 26, 2021)

Didn't mean to take this off the rails, I'm so sorry everyone. Just brought it up bc both updates released today and wanted to compare the two.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm upset with lackluster updates and probably am going through burnout right now, but I'd never try to prove a mobile game is better.


Which of the other updates have been lackluster?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 26, 2021)

Having a event that was available for free on the other games wouldn't do well for Nintendo's image. I expected only the Pave event and so I am not disappointing or please. I am simply neutral.



Bk1234 said:


> Which of the other updates have been lackluster?


Depending on what your opinion of lackluster is, it could vary. I think the best ones were when Redd and diving came back. And the worst one was the full month of Wedding Day.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I expected only the Pave event and so I am not disappointing or please.


I’ve only been running my villager rankdown on here for the last few months, so I’m a little out of the loop. Out of curiosity, what else were people expecting from this update lol?


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly, I hate both models (NH's Games as a Service model and PC's freemium/free to start model). They're both predatory and disrespectful to they'd customer base. 

And unfortunately, that comes on top of another trend (that at this point is an established practice) of releasing a game in beta, being overly reliant on day one patches (or even worse; examples: Skyrim, Cyberpunk 2077). 

There's a reason I made a conscious decision a couple years ago that the Switch would be my last modern console. The whole industry is now just a shell of it's former self. There's more disappointments than reasons to get excited, and if weren't for some indie devs and fangames, I wouldn't have anything to look forward to.

I guess, if they really don't add anything meaningful after that March update, I'll just install the latest version of Mega Man Maker and spend my time with that game and Third Strike. In hindsight, buying the NES classic and the Super Famicom mini was the best decision I could have made in the last few years, regarding video games...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

.


LuchaSloth said:


> This is why I really hate mobile games. The same thing happens with the Mario Kart game, or the Pokemon spin-offs. They add all kinds of nice stuff to the mobile Mario Kart game, or Pokemon Go, or Pokemon Masters...and it's like...that's fine. But, you know that you have a full console game that you could support, too? Same goes for Pokemon Bank. Like...why does the mobile version offer GTS trades, but the FULL console version doesn't? You felt like Mystery Trades were more important for the main game than proper GTS? Nintendo can be a real pain sometimes. Animal Crossing is just the tip of the iceberg. Lol.





mayor.lauren said:


> I'm with you 100%. I feel like it's because they feel like they can push players to spend more money with in-app purchases than they can with a console game. But what sucks about it is we all handed over our $60 (plus the cost of the console itself) for an incomplete game that's totally bare-bones and only has small updates every couple of months. They say they did the update format to try to expand the longevity of this game, but what they've really done is lower it. No one wants to wait for these updates, and players are getting impatient and giving up with the game altogether. What they should have done is give us a full game to begin with, then done the little updates to add some cool furniture items, like the Pocket Camp ones.



Although slightly off topic, this is why I am highly considering not getting the next Nintendo system after the Switch family and going to a tablet for games _(that aren't mobile of course)_. Which is very sad. It's not about animal crossing for me. After all it was my first one. But I have played other Nintendo games for a long time and I am not liking where they are going/have gone with them. It just isn't worth the expense for me in my opinion. _However I am really liking animal crossing..._
I just hope Nintendo realizes that Mobile games can easily be a fad that fades away and then they would have to work at rebuilding their console audience. However alot of people seem to think that mobile games aren't going anywhere and are the future of gaming because for the consumer they appear to be cheaper and it is conveniently where ever you are because it is on your phone.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Which of the other updates have been lackluster?


it all depends on how much you like it, shocker, its personal preference
for me its the months between updates, there have been no big updates to the game really since diving, most updates only revolve around holidays instead of adding stuff to the core game to keep people interested for longer


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> it all depends on how much you like it, shocker, its personal preference
> for me its the months between updates, there have been no big updates to the game really since diving, most updates only revolve around holidays instead of adding stuff to the core game to keep people interested for longer


Seems typical for the first year of a game. Add the holidays and a few things extra.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, it’s okay to criticize, but you guys have to remember that they could have easily made this all paid DLC.


They couldn't. These updates aren't free. People apparently have a really hard time understanding the Games as a Service model. You paid for ACNH in full, but you're getting the full game in installments. These updates aren't additional content, they're part of the game you've bought, they just didn't deliver everything at once.

Nintendo isn't generous or anything. They're just doing their part of the "contract".


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I’ve only been running my villager rankdown on here for the last few months, so I’m a little out of the loop. Out of curiosity, what else were people expecting from this update lol?


There was talk about ceiling items and villager visits because of a datamine leak from a while back. I would take any type of villager update, because I used to like interacting with them and I can't be bothered in NH.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi all, just a reminder to keep your comments respectful. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and it is no one's place to belittle or mock them in response. Any disrespectful comments from this point onwards will receive a warning.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> They couldn't. These updates aren't free. People apparently have a really hard time undestr the Games as a Service model. You paid for ACNH in full, but you're getting the full game in installments. These updates aren't additional content, they're part of the game you've bought, they just didn't deliver everything at once.
> 
> Nintendo isn't generous or anything. They're just doing their part of the "contract".


Ooooh ok, I see what you’re saying. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyways






(it's an unfortunate coincidence that Pavé is also a bird)

I'm excited about the possible color variations of some items. The Pavé set is great either way but the red version is winning me atm. I'll add the floor lights to some of my less illuminated areas of my island, I'll spend tons of time figuring out which instrument I will swap for the drum (although it depends on the sound it makes) and the maracas will probably replace either the pan flute or the ocarina.

Both kind of banners are going everywhere, they seem so versatile. My beaches will gladly take two of the parasol things and probably Mr. Resetti as well. I'm intrigued by the floor decoration, so I'm on the fence with that. Oh and the flower bouquet must find a place on my flower garden, it looks so precious.

The chocolate box may go well with Melba or Bianca. Or Mathilda, as that girl is always flirting with Angus. Maybe even Antonio, the little jock can't help himself and eats chocolate-covered donuts constantly so


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> They couldn't. These updates aren't free. People apparently have a really hard time undestr the Games as a Service model. You paid for ACNH in full, but you're getting the full game in installments. These updates aren't additional content, they're part of the game you've bought, they just didn't deliver everything at once.
> 
> Nintendo isn't generous or anything. They're just doing their part of the "contract".



i think the reason they're adding the updates, however, is to keep people from speeding through and then complaining they have nothing.  if TT wasn't an issue for them, it might be different.  but they literally have to lock events and update it like this so that people don't speed through the entire year and then have absolutely nothing to look forward to.

i remember how upset everyone got when turkey day wasn't available until it was legitimately here.

i personally don't find any issue with a game being updated as it needs to be so that things fall into place how the company wants them to.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Maybe even Antonio, the little jock can't help himself and eats chocolate-covered donuts constantly so


He’ll be able to burn it off. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



6iixx said:


> i think the reason they're adding the updates, however, is to keep people from speeding through and then complaining they have nothing.  if TT wasn't an issue for them, it might be different.  but they literally have to lock events and update it like this so that people don't speed through the entire year and then have absolutely nothing to look forward to.
> 
> i remember how upset everyone got when turkey day wasn't available until it was legitimately here.
> 
> i personally don't find any issue with a game being updated as it needs to be so that things fall into place how the company wants them to.


I also agree with this point though lol. The updates preserve the longevity of the game for more fans imo.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Ooooh ok, I see what you’re saying. Thanks for explaining.


No problem. To be honest, the model is purposefully confusing. They've been implementing more and more anti-consumer tactics at such a high rate that, unless you're interested enough on the state of the industry, you won't follow everything and get confused. And, by that point, they will exploit the consumer even more. 

EA is probably the "best" at doing this, and Activision/Blizzard is not that far behind either. 

In any case, always remember that companies aren't your friend, no matter how friendly they try to approach you. At the end of the day, they only care about one thing, and that's your money.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Which of the other updates have been lackluster?



I should have said lackluster events. I'm not sure there has been a full update I felt that way about (except this one) but I have for events. I think the Toy day event was very lackluster and also disliked how they made us only be able to get certain decorative holiday items on the day of the holiday. As an update, the last one overall was still pretty good because they gave us a lot of stuff, even some things we asked for.
My annoyance now is them doing their 1 day events (plus not getting much else except new items). I loved when they would have us collecting DIYs and such before an event to hype us up and give us new stuff to do daily (halloween for example did this very well imo). It's pretty boring to not have any new things to do besides one event on one day.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

6iixx said:


> i think the reason they're adding the updates, however, is to keep people from speeding through and then complaining they have nothing.  if TT wasn't an issue for them, it might be different.  but they literally have to lock events and update it like this so that people don't speed through the entire year and then have absolutely nothing to look forward to.
> 
> i remember how upset everyone got when turkey day wasn't available until it was legitimately here.
> 
> i personally don't find any issue with a game being updated as it needs to be so that things fall into place how the company wants them to.


They've been using that as an excuse. The team responsible for ACNH is the same team responsible for Splatoon 2, which featured a very similar model. Thing is, in Splatoon, they didn't have time travel to use as an excuse, so they said it was just to keep the game fresh (which also does not justify holding up content, as many devs keep their games fresh for a long time without doing that).

It's just a marketing strategy, and it works.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> He’ll be able to burn it off.


He should but I still think he has the biggest tummy on the island.

Or maybe he just has one of those mighty tummies that the strongest people on the world have and he's shooting for strength instead of form.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> They've using that as an excuse. The team responsible for ACNH is the same team responsible for Splatoon 2, which featured a very similar model. Thing is, in Splatoon, they didn't have time travel to use as an excuse, so they said it was just to keep the game fresh (which also does not justify holding up content, as many devs keep their games fresh for a long time without doing that).
> 
> It's just a marketing strategy, and it works.


Splatoon 2 is already a paywall in the sense that you have to pay for Switch Online in order to really play the game.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Splatoon 2 is already a paywall in the sense that you have to pay for Switch Online in order to really play the game.


Yeah, I remember playing the game when it was released. Back then, NSO was still free. When it became a paid service, I decided I wouldn't pay for it, as I was also paying for Playstation + (my ps4 was still "alive" then), and the only games I had on the switch with online support were MK8D and Splatoon 2. MK is a is a full game right out of the gate, and I already had downloaded the top ghosts (cause I mostly play time trials), so I didn't really need NSO for that. But Splatoon became a dead game without an online subscription.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 26, 2021)

True, but I feel like Splatoon's online is way better than NH's. You can visit someone's island locally and there's not much of a difference if you do it online. I really wish they had found a way to not kick all of us off if someone disconnected. That was so annoying on the 3ds.

Twitter has New Leaf trending right now. I kind of knew why before I even checked it out. I like the game, but I can't say I am not disappointed in this months update. We hadn't gotten a trailer since November. I actually expected us to have so much more then we have right now when I was looking back in early 2020.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 26, 2021)

If I'm being totally honest, I didn't have very high expectations for this update. And I'm glad I didn't.  Even though I usually don't complain about stuff like this because I don't see the point, I'm disappointed too, and was hoping for a little bit more than just Pave.


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 26, 2021)

I am not disappointed with the update. I like getting something new to look forward to and didn't expect some gargantuan update anyway. It does concern me how many people would be ok with paid content though.
I spent hundreds on PC and finally uninstalled it. It felt like everything was just a recolor anyway. I don't want this to turn into something like the sims or a mobile game where you are paying for all the best content. 
I bought the switch specifically for this game and I don't want to now have to pay for content. Not saying it will for sure happen, but I wouldn't be surprised and at that point I would have to just enjoy what I have because I am not sinking more money into this.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

jenikinz said:


> I am not disappointed with the update. I like getting something new to look forward to and didn't expect some gargantuan update anyway. It does concern me how many people would be ok with paid content though.
> I spent hundreds on PC and finally uninstalled it. It felt like everything was just a recolor anyway. I don't want this to turn into something like the sims or a mobile game where you are paying for all the best content.
> I bought the switch specifically for this game and I don't want to now have to pay for content. Not saying it will for sure happen, but I wouldn't be surprised and at that point I would have to just enjoy what I have because I am not sinking more money into this.



i would be highly disappointed and upset if i had to start paying for items.  with something like animal crossing, you buy it and you get it - with the small difference of events being updated as that time comes.

if it were to ever turn into something like the sims franchise..  my feck.  ea really made us pay to do our laundry in that game.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

I want to change my opinion and say this might actually be a rug and not a furniture item.





The key is the floor lights around it.

If the "rug" is a 2x2 item, and the lights are 1x1, is it even possible to put the lights that close? I checked my game. I don't have any 2x2 rugs. All my circular rugs are 3x3. But If I try to use a 2x2 furniture piece for example, it doesn't seem like my lights get as close are they are here. Keep in mind, the floor lights can be placed on a rug, so they can be placed this close if needed.

The best item I could find that would mimic it being furniture was the leaf pile. This is as close as the lights will get.


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 26, 2021)

6iixx said:


> i would be highly disappointed and upset if i had to start paying for items.  with something like animal crossing, you buy it and you get it - with the small difference of events being updated as that time comes.
> 
> if it were to ever turn into something like the sims franchise..  my feck.  ea really made us pay to do our laundry in that game.



I played the sims from when it first came out and all the ones after except 3. For whatever reason that one didn't pull me in at all. I bought ALL the expansion packs just to get those few items I felt I had to have. I refuse to do that with this game. I really hope it doesn't go down that road.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I want to change my opinion and say this might actually be a rug and not a furniture item.
> 
> View attachment 353426
> 
> ...


is it possible that they incorporated the lights in with the rug / placement / whatever the feck that thing is?


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I want to change my opinion and say this might actually be a rug and not a furniture item.
> 
> View attachment 353426
> 
> ...


The thing is, it looks like the floor lights are part of the rug. They're different from the ones we have in the game right now.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 26, 2021)

I dont know if anyone mentioned this but um-
ROD??





His little bandana is off? If anyone has him please report if this actually happens at festivale or just some weird glitch?!


----------



## Licorice (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly I can’t stand most of the items in pocket camp because they don’t look like stuff that would even be in animal crossing. I’m kinda glad they aren’t in the game oops. Lol

The more I’ve thought about it I think the update is fine. But I do wish there was less outdoor furniture and more indoor sets because I personally don’t like too much outside. I put the absolute bare minimum to get 5 stars and even that looks like too much to me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't think the floor lights are part of it.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

6iixx said:


> i think the reason they're adding the updates, however, is to keep people from speeding through and then complaining they have nothing.  if TT wasn't an issue for them, it might be different.  but they literally have to lock events and update it like this so that people don't speed through the entire year and then have absolutely nothing to look forward to.
> 
> i remember how upset everyone got when turkey day wasn't available until it was legitimately here.
> 
> i personally don't find any issue with a game being updated as it needs to be so that things fall into place how the company wants them to.



I agree with this. I remember when people were complaining on October 2nd that the Halloween update was boring because they TT'd through the whole month and harvested hundreds of pumpkins. Or that they had "finished" Toy Day before everyone else was experiencing Turkey Day . Or that they had finished the Art Gallery over just a day of grinding (an experience that would take the average player several years to complete).

There's nothing inherently wrong with this playstyle, but you just run out of things to do REALLY fast. And there isn't really a mechanic in New Horizons for the ultra late-game when your island is "complete", your museum is finished, your catalog is complete, and you have all of your favorite residents. Those ARE the late game objectives, but they can be finished quite quickly by a motivated player and then there's nothing to do.

I guess my point is that a certain amount of complaining is to be expected and sort of needs to be set aside. New Horizons isn't really built to be burnt through at a rapid clip, even if it can be. And I think staggering these content updates does create a healthier pace for the game and its community.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> The thing is, it looks like the floor lights are part of the rug. They're different from the ones we have in the game right now.



You're right. Looks like the beams are more narrow.

And the bases are black


----------



## Glake (Jan 26, 2021)

Definitely can't say that I'm super super stoked about this update. New reactions is probably my main highlight. It'll be interesting to see how they do things from here onwards, though; as all of the major holiday's are now in the game so there isn't really much sense in them keeping the same update formula surrounding a major holiday.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I want to change my opinion and say this might actually be a rug and not a furniture item.
> 
> View attachment 353426
> 
> ...


I agree with others saying that the floor lights seem to be part of the design.


I think that the japanese PR mentions that the megaphone, the chocolate box and the flower bouquet appear on different colors each day. We already saw 4 different colors for the tool, what would be colors for the bouquet? Pink/Red/White/Black? Same colors for the box?


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 26, 2021)

i really wish it was a rug item, but i don't think it's going to be the same as the other rugs we have in the game.

if this update let us put down rugs as items outside, i would be the most giddy person in the world.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 26, 2021)

Well I was whelmed by that update. Festivale seems like it'll be a fun little event and I do genuinely like the way the furniture looks (though of course I'm excited to see what other colors the items can be customized in). Like others have pointed out, it'll be interesting to see what other little QoL things that weren't shown in the trailer come to light.

The Super Bowl party thing had me laughing my butt off. 100% here for a giant football rug.

I'm not super excited about the March update being primarily focused on the Mario items. I don't really care about them and it's hard to get excited since the "event" will likely just consist of the items being added to the Seasonal tab to buy in a limited timeframe.


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jan 26, 2021)

When it said “and” I was like  Café


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 26, 2021)

acnh.eclipse said:


> When it said “and” I was like  Café


I was hoping to see a little reference to Valentines day or a little peek of March's update beyond the news we knew we are getting mario furniture items.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Dang, the trailer already has more dislikes on YT than the past two update trailers and it hasn't even been out for a day yet.
I predict it will be their most disliked acnh update trailer. I wonder if something like this will get Nintendo to actually listen.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> They couldn't. These updates aren't free. People apparently have a really hard time understanding the Games as a Service model. You paid for ACNH in full, but you're getting the full game in installments. These updates aren't additional content, they're part of the game you've bought, they just didn't deliver everything at once.
> 
> Nintendo isn't generous or anything. They're just doing their part of the "contract".



Exactly, thanks for bringing this up. It's not that we got the full game and this is the additional content. They released an unfinished game and are now basically finishing it. For a game like this, it is absolutely fine. But since the base game feels so empty in comparison to its predecessors, it's questionable why most updates add relatively little to the experience.

And again, I just can't understand why a quality-of-life update or even shop upgrades/new shops take so long to develop or aren't even on their roadmap. Those are features that can be implemented by a tiny team within weeks. Either they are planning to roll out one update addressing many of those common criticisms - or they just don't care...

Edit: Also, we shouldn't forget that most of the content we would like to see is nothing new, but bringing old features back. This means that the planning stages are much shorter as less testing is required.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Dang, the trailer already has more dislikes on YT than the past two update trailers and it hasn't even been out for a day yet.
> I predict it will be their most disliked acnh update trailer. I wonder if something like this will get Nintendo to actually listen.


I don't personally think it has many dislikes. Sure it could be the most disliked animal crossing video, but it's not a backlash at all. There have been way worse disliked Nintendo videos like the drama in the Smash Bros community and the Fire Emblem reps if I recall properly, I think that was very disliked. If anything I'd dare say the like/dislike ratio on that video doesn't even reflect the community's feelings right now, as I've seen more general disappointment everywhere than ever before (Instagram, Youtube, Twitter... Even Reddit). Plus I doubt Nintendo would take those seriously, their goal is to sell and the game already sold.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 26, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I don't personally think it has many dislikes. Sure it could be the most disliked animal crossing video, but it's not a backlash at all. There have been way worse disliked Nintendo videos like the drama in the Smash Bros community and the Fire Emblem reps if I recall properly, I think that was very disliked. If anything I'd dare say the like/dislike ratio on that video doesn't even reflect the community's feelings right now, as I've seen more general disappointment everywhere than ever before (Instagram, Youtube, Twitter... Even Reddit). Plus I doubt Nintendo would take those seriously, their goal is to sell and the game already sold.



Yeah, I also doubt they'll take the criticism seriously. At this point, I hope they create a DLC similar to the Splatoon 2 one, which actually adds a lot of content. Not that I want to spend more money on the game, but at least it would give Nintendo an incentive to create a substantial amount of content that has to be well received by fans.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 26, 2021)

6iixx said:


> i really wish it was a rug item, but i don't think it's going to be the same as the other rugs we have in the game.
> 
> if this update let us put down rugs as items outside, i would be the most giddy person in the world.


IF RUGS COULD BE *PLACED OUTSIDE*.. that would be a game-changer. I wouldn't be surprised if it's not like that, though. ):
Love love love the maracas and megaphone things (definitely not gonna work the same as NL I think, though).

I actually really love this furniture set as I'm going for a tropical-ish theme.
Oh and BEANS!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021

I'm wondering if the Sanrio Villagers are coming back for the march update, as they seem to be releasing sometime after the 20th.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I don't personally think it has many dislikes. Sure it could be the most disliked animal crossing video, but it's not a backlash at all. There have been way worse disliked Nintendo videos like the drama in the Smash Bros community and the Fire Emblem reps if I recall properly, I think that was very disliked. If anything I'd dare say the like/dislike ratio on that video doesn't even reflect the community's feelings right now, as I've seen more general disappointment everywhere than ever before (Instagram, Youtube, Twitter... Even Reddit). Plus I doubt Nintendo would take those seriously, their goal is to sell and the game already sold.



Yeah I just meant the most disliked acnh update trailer video. I'd love if they took our feedback into consideration but that's just a dream of mine lmao.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 26, 2021)

I bothered to read through a bit of the thread and I came across the rug furniture piece. It could be like the bugs you get from Flick on the bug tourney. They look like qr stickers, but act like furniture pieces that you can pick up. That's probably what the rug will be like. Which is cool since it will be one of the only carpets you can put outside.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 26, 2021)

I am just excited to see Pavé  and these items below are so freaking cute:

Credit to  @TheKryptoKnight for posting this information.



Spoiler: V Day Items


----------



## KateyLC (Jan 26, 2021)

Maybe because I’m new to the game but the update sounds fun to me. I wasn’t expecting updates - I don’t think there were any on the original AC game on the DS that I played.

My daughter is excited by new stuff too as she wasn’t expecting it.

We don’t pay on a subscription model for the game so I don’t really expect ongoing development and updates. I’ve brought the game, they aren’t making further money out of me for it, so I don’t expect them to spend further money developing it.

Today is my one month anniversary of playing the game and I’ve played it everyday although some days a shorter time than others. There is still a lot for me to do, finish the museum, develop my island, do my house. I’ve finished other games in a quicker period!

So I’m looking forward to the update and think it looks fun!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 26, 2021)

i mean... this is just Festivale from NL but on NH with updated furniture + emotes tbh.
Don't get me wrong. This is my favorite Animal Crossing event, but i'm a tiny bit disappointed :/

Also at this point we probably won't be receiving the Cafe for a while, or at all. If we are it will most likely be after the Mario update.
+ It would be cool to see the Splatoon and Zelda items to return with it as a nice bonus. (I don't see the Sanrio villagers/sets returning because it was a collab)


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

I didn't notice any furniture or anything useful?

We don't need anymore clothing or reactions. >..<

I expected nothing, so it's not a shocker.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 26, 2021)

PAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  he has a unique voice!!! i'm so happy to see him and his dancing!!!!!

but not much new stuff (not that i was expecting too much with festivale). well i should say exciting stuff. pretty much just basic festivale, but different items. i am excited for the idea of a confetti cannon and dancing emotes, but all in all this update doesn't look too interesting. course i won't say it's the worst update so far, just that it doesn't look all that exciting.

i don't like the idea of february not getting an update (which the video makes it seem like), but i've seen some leaked vday items so either nintendo is still swept up in the mario35th thing and is trying to advertise that more or february items are just gonna be added in with nothing really said on it. i am excited for mario items!! i hope this means will get more nintendo items too. please give me back piranha plant


----------



## nudgenudge (Jan 26, 2021)

This game desperately needs a villager update.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Yeah I just meant the most disliked acnh update trailer video. I'd love if they took our feedback into consideration but that's just a dream of mine lmao.


Nintendo has been incredibly oblivious when it comes to fan feedback... since the 80's.

I doubt they'll change their stance now. The game already sold incredibly well, their profits were probably higher than they expected. Even if most of the fanbase just abandoned the game right now, it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 26, 2021)

I wasn’t expecting a ton, and I’m still underwhelmed. I wasn’t really excited for this update because I’ve never been a huge fan of Pave/the Festival but still. I was hoping the update would be better?

I was really hoping we’d get some cute Valentine’s Day furniture. Maybe it was wishful thinking but I was really hoping we’d get a rose/flower arch, I absolutely adore having arches in my town but I’m gonna have to take down my ice ones soon and I wanted floral ones to replace it.

The update is really bare bones. I was hoping it would have Pave & some little extras. More hair styles/colours are always welcome, for example. Ah well. Hopefully March is better but I guess we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I didn't notice any furniture or anything useful?
> 
> We don't need anymore clothing or reactions. >..<
> 
> I expected nothing, so it's not a shocker.


There are around 15 new furniture items added, you probably missed them on the video. The PR site has photos of most of them: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/703cc041-e5ff-4399-b70b-33fe7e4f49d9




Raz said:


> Nintendo has been incredibly oblivious when it comes to fan feedback... since the 80's.
> 
> I doubt they'll change their stance now. The game already sold incredibly well, their profits were probably higher than they expected. Even if most of the fanbase just abandoned the game right now, it wouldn't make a difference.


At the same time, they have added POC hairstyles, fixed the visitor schedule system, readded the camera glitch as a feature and added commonly requested reactions like sitting and dancing. All of those probably are there due to fan feedback. They just won't add everything that people think its "feedback". Some of the fan ideas are great, but others are not.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> There are around 15 new furniture items added, you probably missed them on the video. The PR site has photos of most of them: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/703cc041-e5ff-4399-b70b-33fe7e4f49d9
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, they have added POC hairstyles, fixed the visitor schedule system, readded the camera glitch as a feature and added commonly requested reactions like sitting and dancing. All of those probably are there due to fan feedback. They just won't add everything that people think its "feedback". Some of the fan ideas are great, but others are not.


The hairstyles thing is just fixing an issue that dates back to the first game. The fact that it took so long to implement those is a problem by itself. And it wasn't just "fan feedback", it's more like a sign of the times and social pressure (as having a game like this in 2020 without acknowledging POC is disrespectful and disastrous). 

The reactions were most definitely already planned to be unlocked, as they were already in the game (the villagers used them all the time, they didn't have to code anything to satisfy the fans). There was a lot of empty slots for reactions (and there's still a lot of those empty slots, so expect more in the future), so that was a given. 

I don't know exactly what is this camera glitch you're talking about.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm gonna go against the grain here, I'm looking forward to this!  Anything, ANYTHING to break up winter boredom now that December is behind us...   

I never liked Festivale, but I do like catching feathers, oddly enough.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 26, 2021)

The festive looks awesome and the animations and furniture do too, although i hope we will be able to customize the furniture more than just in green or orange. 

However i must say I am a little bit disappointed, unless they are holding the guns in order to surprise us in both February and march i feel sad hahah. Specially if the march update will be only mario stuff or furniture as they hinted


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> There are around 15 new furniture items added, you probably missed them on the video. The PR site has photos of most of them: https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/703cc041-e5ff-4399-b70b-33fe7e4f49d9



As I said.. useless items *to me.*

I want furniture, not another arch or another stupid garland.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 26, 2021)

Unpopular opinion but I LOVE the furniture!! The color and theme looks perfect for my tropical themed island


----------



## SirOctopie (Jan 26, 2021)

I think this is honestly the most underwhelming update thus far...  I never cared for Festivale in the other games, and I found Pave's side quest annoying. The original furniture was pretty bland too. I do like the new interesting lamps, though. And it looks like there are some kind of hanging streamers (I can't remember what they're called, so I'm going with "streamers" lol) and balloons I could see myself possibly using. Otherwise, everything is pretty much blah. (It's sad seeing PC, a MOBILE game, getting more content and cute items.) I'm also a bit surprised that there aren't any game mechanic updates. I thought for sure Brewster would come; maybe even ceiling furniture or villagers visiting your house. Sad that the next update isn't until March, and if I'm being honest, I hope it isn't just solely centered around Mario's anniversary.

I am really happy and excited for Sanrio's return!  I missed out getting the amiibo cards when they first came out, so I'm glad Nintendo has decided to re-release them for us at retail price!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Am I the only who found Pave annoying and his holiday actually boring,,


----------



## tajikey (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> Nintendo has been incredibly oblivious when it comes to fan feedback... since the 80's.
> 
> I doubt they'll change their stance now. The game already sold incredibly well, their profits were probably higher than they expected. Even if most of the fanbase just abandoned the game right now, it wouldn't make a difference.


It would make a huge difference if "most of the fanbase just abandoned the game right now." If Nintendo gives up on satiating the appetite of their already installed fanbase, they're going to miss a HUGE opportunity to capitalize on paid DLC when that time comes.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Ah well. Hopefully March is better but I guess we’ll have to wait and see.



If we learned anything today, it's don't expect much for March. That way we won't be too disappointed if it brings nothing nice, but also, we'll be ecstatic if we get more than just Mario stuff.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

i'm hoping for more than just mario stuff, mario's pretty basic imo
legend of zelda is where it's at cries at the lack of wolf link

but yeah i've now learned not to get my hopes up because nintendo doesn't pay attention to what everyone is asking for, they just wanna advertise mario i guess


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm hoping for more than just mario stuff, mario's pretty basic imo
> legend of zelda is where it's at cries at the lack of wolf link
> 
> but yeah i've now learned not to get my hopes up because nintendo doesn't pay attention to what everyone is asking for, they just wanna advertise mario i guess


I'd love the Zelda items, and moreso, the Monster Hunter items!

Poogie!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I'd love the Zelda items, and moreso, the Monster Hunter items!
> 
> Poogie!


oof i really wanted the monster hunter stuff but never got an amiibo for it 

but yes! the legend of zelda items were amazing and need to return, especially the master sword


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> oof i really wanted the monster hunter stuff but never got an amiibo for it
> 
> but yes! the legend of zelda items were amazing and need to return, especially the master sword



I've never played either game, except for a MH demo, but have all the amiibo's, and loved all the items!

The fairy bottle, cucco ornament, the gossip stone, etc! ^_^


----------



## TxAnt (Jan 26, 2021)

I enjoy Pave and am interested in the large stand umbrella that will be available.  I'll take any update.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

tajikey said:


> It would make a huge difference if "most of the fanbase just abandoned the game right now." If Nintendo gives up on satiating the appetite of their already installed fanbase, they're going to miss a HUGE opportunity to capitalize on paid DLC when that time comes.


Honestly? I would bet that even if like, 20% of the players who have bought NH stopped playing today, they could still release a paid DLC as meaningful as "Welcome Amiibo" and people would go back to the game again. The reason is simple: the foundation of the game is good. It's just lacks content. Content they could add for like 10 or 20 USD and most people wouldn't mind paying for it. Remember, Nintendo knows that the AC fanbase is used to buy multiple copies of the same cartridge just to have a second or third town. Paying a third of a full game for a substantial DLC? People would do that in a heartbeat. They know it.

People pay for amiibos, which are basically physical dlc. The only way they would leave money on the table is if they don't release any paid DLC. With an installed base of 26M+ people, it's simply not a smart decision, commercially speaking, to not release any kind of paid DLC.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



Jam86 said:


> i'm hoping for more than just mario stuff, mario's pretty basic imo
> legend of zelda is where it's at cries at the lack of wolf link
> 
> but yeah i've now learned not to get my hopes up because nintendo doesn't pay attention to what everyone is asking for, they just wanna advertise mario i guess


My bet is, if they ever add some Zelda-related content, it will be released right before BotW 2


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm certainly not paying for anything that was once free.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

The more I research the update and the closer I look at the trailer, there's a lot more in the update that I thought.

Also, +1 on the Festivale set. I really, really, want that stuff.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> Honestly? I would bet that even if like, 20% of the players who have bought NH stopped playing today, they could still release a paid DLC as meaningful as "Welcome Amiibo" and people would go back to the game again. The reason is simple: the foundation of the game is good. It's just lacks content. Content they could add for like 10 or 20 USD and most people wouldn't mind paying for it. Remember, Nintendo knows that the AC fanbase is used to buy multiple copies of the same cartridge just to have a second or third town. Paying a third of a full game for a substantial DLC? People would do that in a heartbeat. They know it.



You said most. 20% of the players who have bought NH does not account for "most."


----------



## Niks (Jan 26, 2021)

All the negativity here is making me sick, honestly. I'm looking forward to the new update.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

tajikey said:


> You said most. 20% of the players who have bought NH does not account for "most."


You're right. The 20% is basically the portion of the installed base that I expect will stop playing the game after it's first year (or already stopped playing). The playerbase will continue to shrink even if they keep releasing content, because that's the nature of the market. A lot of people played NL, stopped and then came back after Welcome Amiibo. The fanbase is clearly thirsty for content, and there's just so much you can do with the content we currently have. Most people will stop playing the game (at first they will play it least often, and then, they'll just move on to another game) in the coming months. There's other games being released, new consoles... meanwhile, NH still has the same content. The only way to encourage people to come back is to add a bunch of content, and I don't see how Nintendo would choose to do that without charging for it. But people will pay anyway because it's Animal Crossing.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> You're right. The 20% is basically the portion of the installed base that I expect will stop playing the game after it's first year (or already stopped playing). The playerbase will continue to shrink even if they keep releasing content, because that's the nature of the market. A lot of people played NL, stopped and then came back after Welcome Amiibo. The fanbase is clearly thirsty for content, and there's just so much you can do with the content we currently have. Most people will stop playing the game (at first they will play it least often, and then, they'll just move on to another game) in the coming months. There's other games being released, new consoles... meanwhile, NH still has the same content. The only way to encourage people to come back is to add a bunch of content, and I don't see how Nintendo would choose to do that without charging for it. But people will pay anyway because it's Animal Crossing.


I hear you 100%. I've played every single day since 3/19, and have no intentions not to anytime soon. Depending on the perceived value of the DLC, I'm a day one buyer. The problem is Nintendo has to find a way to add value for all audiences (TT/Non-TT), otherwise, there will always be the complaint about there not being enough content.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Ngl is the next update is _just_ Mario stuff I'll be bummed since the items will most likely be ugly and will only work for a video game aesthetic. Bring on Splatoon items bring on LOZ items supersmash even anything but basic Mario stuff


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 26, 2021)

So wait...without me digging through 17 pages of posts...was the Sanrio card pack indicating that the villagers will be available to move to our islands again...or just that they're rereleasing the cards?


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> So wait...without me digging through 17 pages of posts...was the Sanrio card pack indicating that the villagers will be available to move to our islands again...or just that they're rereleasing the cards?



The cards are definitely being re-issued. It remains to be seen if new villagers and/or their sets are coming with them, or if these cards are just another way to scan their posters into the game.


----------



## Edge (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> So wait...without me digging through 17 pages of posts...was the Sanrio card pack indicating that the villagers will be available to move to our islands again...or just that they're rereleasing the cards?


We’re not sure yet. Nothing official has been said.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I'm certainly not paying for anything that was once free.


I wouldn't start paying for Dlc for nh if it was free before. Sounds stupid


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Ngl is the next update is _just_ Mario stuff I'll be bummed since the items will most likely be ugly and will only work for a video game aesthetic. Bring on Splatoon items bring on LOZ items supersmash even anything but basic Mario stuff


Not me hoping for Fire Emblem stuff.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Anything but Mario stuff,,


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2021)

if only feather collectibles were as easy to obtain as feathers in new horizons will probably end up being


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Was there a rainbow feather at least? I hope so


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Ngl is the next update is _just_ Mario stuff I'll be bummed since the items will most likely be ugly and will only work for a video game aesthetic. Bring on Splatoon items bring on LOZ items supersmash even anything but basic Mario stuff


it's the anniversary update

it'll be a huge loss for nintendo, if they _only_ add in furniture based off of other nintendo ips, mario or otherwise

	Post automatically merged: Jan 26, 2021



Milky star said:


> Was there a rainbow feather at least? I hope so


petition to throw pave into the trash if there isn't


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> it's the anniversary update
> 
> it'll be a huge loss for nintendo, if they _only_ add in furniture based off of other nintendo ips, mario or otherwise
> 
> ...


True but just Mario stuff would be lame af


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2021)

Pave is fine but the fact that’s it’s just pave is meh

not the bird I wanted to see


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

I love Mario and the whole Mario set from NL. I really hope they'll give us a giant piranha plant that spooks our villagers when we put it outside


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2021)

N e s s said:


> Pave is fine but the fact that’s it’s just pave is meh
> 
> not the bird I wanted to see


yeah, phyllis really got robbed here


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, phyllis really got robbed here


No I meant the Italian ass birds from pocket camp


----------



## Radagast (Jan 26, 2021)

Looking forward to this. I wasn't expecting anything more than Festivale from this update, so I'm not disappointed with it. It would be nice to get some desperately needed QoL updates (buying in bulk from the fitting room, with indicators to see whether an item is already registered in my catalog please) but I'm not holding my breath for that... 

I just hope that Pave doesn't give me duplicates of items that I already got from him, which made Festivale a huge pain in New Leaf. In that game, before I got the wallpaper even once, I got the rest of the whole set at least twice.

By the way, I don't understand why everyone seems to be talking about Brewster. What's so great about Brewster? Sure it's neat to have some coffee, but he doesn't do much and I kind of hated the minigame in New Leaf where you had to memorize everyone's coffee preferences. I don't see why everyone is losing their minds over Brewster and not someone more interesting like Katrina or Gracie


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 26, 2021)

6iixx said:


> we've been able to customize how event items look before - i'm sure we'll be able to do the same with these pieces of furniture, as well.


Yes, but it seems like the customized versions will probably only have two colors on them as well. The purple/green/yellow aesthetic of Mardi Gras immediately comes to mind for me. It just looks so much more fun than the green/yellow or red/yellow I have seen for this event.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

Radagast said:


> By the way, I don't understand why everyone seems to be talking about Brewster. What's so great about Brewster? Sure it's neat to have some coffee, but he doesn't do much and I kind of hated the minigame in New Leaf where you had to memorize everyone's coffee preferences. I don't see why everyone is losing their minds over Brewster and not someone more interesting like Katrina or Gracie



I can't speak for anyone else but I want him pretty much because The Roost was a relaxing experience for me. Brewster isn't the most interesting character but he has a chill vibe that I really like. I'm also a coffee addict and used to love visiting small coffee shops before the pandemic and The Roost reminds me of that. I think it would be lovely to have a coffee shop experience in New Horizons.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 26, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Was there a rainbow feather at least? I hope so


I hope so! That was one of my favorite hair accessories.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 26, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I hope so! That was one of my favorite hair accessories.


Yes ! It's such a cute feather. I hope it comes back honestly.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

I remember getting those feathers in WW, from Boondox (aka Tortimer's steak fund) donations.


----------



## ``` (Jan 26, 2021)

The Festivale update isn't that much of an excitement to be honest, I didn't really expect much to be shown from what was presented in the trailer. There were only a few items that interested me such as the maracas, throwing beans, and some of the Festivale items that was in the video, but the rest of the content is unfortunately disappointing. I'm hoping that the Sanrio content will possibly return since the cards are getting reprinted, plus I'm also looking forward to the Mario items that are coming in March (hopefully there'll be more items coming soon too besides just the Mario set).


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 26, 2021)

...

...

Is that it? Seriously? What was that? This is the most basic update to date...


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Raz said:


> The hairstyles thing is just fixing an issue that dates back to the first game. The fact that it took so long to implement those is a problem by itself. And it wasn't just "fan feedback", it's more like a sign of the times and social pressure (as having a game like this in 2020 without acknowledging POC is disrespectful and disastrous).
> 
> The reactions were most definitely already planned to be unlocked, as they were already in the game (the villagers used them all the time, they didn't have to code anything to satisfy the fans). There was a lot of empty slots for reactions (and there's still a lot of those empty slots, so expect more in the future), so that was a given.
> 
> I don't know exactly what is this camera glitch you're talking about.


Yes of course we won't ever know the true reason behind anything. But things like the ones I mentioned are coincidentally some improvements that were great to see, easy to add and/or cool to please fans. Having a game back on 2013 "forgetting" POC was already disastrous and the base game launched with skin tones and POC hairstyles but that didn't stop them from adding even more after a nice fan petition arised. Was it really the great feedback they received that made them add that? Who knows. But if we're allowed to think negatively that they never listen to fans, we can also speculate that they do listen sometimes. Maybe they don't want to add bulk crafting fish bait because they don't think that's the intended use for that feature and that creates a conflict between the points of view of fans and devs. Or maybe they just don't care. I just hope both sides can reach a mutual agreement/understanding.

The camera glitch was the HUD disappearing: https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...imal-crossing-new-horizons-for-better-videos/


By the way, I don't remember who asked, but rainbow feathers are part of the Festivale. The official PR states:

*"Festivale Event *– Feel the heat with the colorful Festivale event filled with dancing and flying feathers! On Feb. 15, Dancer Pavé will arrive to your island’s plaza** to usher in some confetti and carnival spirit. On the day of the event you can capture colorful feathers floating on your island with your net and trade them to Pavé to receive a passionate dance number in return. *Rainbow feathers seem to be an especially rare sight, so be sure to catch them and trade them with Pavé.* Invite friends over to your island or visit theirs to partake in the festivities together.*** "


----------



## Sheando (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m torn on this one. On one hand, a little pathetic for the updates to be spread so far apart and for the new content to be a single day of gameplay and a few random holiday items throughout the next two months. On the other hand, I’m working on a colorful seaside town right now, and this furniture set looks like it will be AMAZING for my plans. I’ve disliked much of the furniture so far, so I’m pretty pumped to see a set that I genuinely like.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm gonna try to keep positive until the update comes and hopefully there will be more stuff added that hasnt been announced.  I can't wait for new items at least


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that it? Seriously? What was that? This is the most basic update to date...


I try to be more optimistic than most when it comes to updates but this crap is one ass of an update


----------



## vixened (Jan 27, 2021)

...oh yay, another disappointing update. I already dont care for festivale. why would I now? 
I was hoping for something else besides just an holiday update.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm just happy beans and the rainbow feathers came back but this update will never stretch more than a day. The March update better come early and add a ton of content because by far this has to be the worst update yet. At least Halloween Christmas and even Thanksgiving could stretch  through the whole month they were put in but this? There's nothing that even stands out here. No hair no skin colors no eye colors nothing. Pave to me is lowkey annoying and tbh Festivale is annoying the music the feathers all of it is meh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I'm just happy beans and the rainbow feathers came back but this update will never stretch more than a day. The March update better come early and add a ton of content because by far this has to be the worst update yet. At least Halloween Christmas and even Thanksgiving could stretch  through the whole month they were put in but this? There's nothing that even stands out here. No hair no skin colors no eye colors nothing. Pave to me is lowkey annoying and tbh Festivale is annoying the music the feathers all of it is meh.


Throwing beans for Setsubun? I've been hoping for the ogre wig and red and blue ogre masks.

I don't think they're doing themselves any favors by hyping it up a month ahead.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 27, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Throwing beans for Setsubun? I've been hoping for the ogre wig and red and blue ogre masks.
> 
> I don't think they're doing themselves any favors by hyping it up a month ahead.


It looks like we are getting outfits instead? They will be through Nook shopping. No festival for Setsubun or Valentine's Day. Edit- I remembered wrong. Setsubun is on the 2nd.
Google translates it as 'oni costumes'.
The hair and horns we already have.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 27, 2021)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> It looks like we are getting outfits instead? They will be through Nook shopping. No festival for Setsubun or Valentine's Day. Edit- I remembered wrong. Setsubun is on the 2nd.
> Google translates it as 'oni costumes'.
> The hair and horns we already have.
> View attachment 353464


A bit nitpicky, but the oni horns had a distinct look, and isn't that one of the hair styles people on twitter were complaining about?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 27, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A bit nitpicky, but the oni horns had a distinct look, and isn't that one of the hair styles people on twitter were complaining about?


I have the same concerns that you do. I don't think that these horns are a good replacement for oni horns and I am uncomfortable with Nintendo using this hairstyle in this context for an official screenshot.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

The twitter drama is... icky and one sided at best. Let people express themselves how they like, gatekeeping is just as bad in my opinion. The logic is silly if applied to a metric ton of other things and doesn't make sense at it's core  Either way, I'm just excited for chocolates man. I miss you chocolate box o-o


----------



## Feunard (Jan 27, 2021)

I must admit that when I first watched the trailer video, I was a bit disappointed and immediately thought the update was underwhelming... However, I actually am content with the new items, especially after seeing that there’s actually a bit more than what showed in the trailer. I hope the next update will be a big one, though. For the moment being, I am looking forward to decorating my island for Festivale and playing the event itself!


----------



## Jaco (Jan 27, 2021)

Feunard said:


> I must admit that when I first watched the trailer video, I was a bit disappointed and immediately thought the update was underwhelming... However, I actually am content with the new items, especially after seeing that there’s actually a bit more than what showed in the trailer. I hope the next update will be a big one, though. For the moment being, I am looking forward to decorating my island for Festivale and playing the event itself!



I agree with this. The trailer video is underwhelming, but the actual content included is a lot more substantial after looking into it a bit more.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 27, 2021)

I just hope this means they're devoting time energy for the March update.


----------



## Gaby0228 (Jan 27, 2021)

This is the first animal crossing game I've owned and honestly this update just seems kinda boring to me lol


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 27, 2021)

I've gotten used to expecting little from the updates so I'm not particularly disappointed. The items looks cute but I'm not sure if I'll find a use for any of them. Maybe the pile of feathers?

On a side note I love that Pave yells, "sexy Festivale!" in Japanese


----------



## Radagast (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I want him pretty much because The Roost was a relaxing experience for me. Brewster isn't the most interesting character but he has a chill vibe that I really like. I'm also a coffee addict and used to love visiting small coffee shops before the pandemic and The Roost reminds me of that. I think it would be lovely to have a coffee shop experience in New Horizons.


That's understandable. Personally I'd rather have Katrina's fortune telling shop or something, but to each their own.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 27, 2021)

Radagast said:


> That's understandable. Personally I'd rather have Katrina's fortune telling shop or something, but to each their own.


 I cant wait for katrina to come, been thinking of her since day one and how she was will come to acnh


----------



## Burumun (Jan 27, 2021)

I was thinking about it, and maybe someone's already posted it, but considering that the next update is Mario-themed and coming out in March, I don't think it's a stretch to assume the update will come out on or before March 10th (Mario Day), meaning the update tomorrow only contains about a month's worth of new content. Thinking about it that way, I'm pretty okay with it. Still disappointed we didn't get Brewster or anything, but - seeing as them releasing two updates in March, one for Mario content and one for the anniversary, seems unlikely - it hopefully shouldn't be that long until we get a bigger update.


----------



## Radio (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm sad only because Pave's furniture in NL was one of my fav furniture sets orz


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 27, 2021)

Can't say I'll be spending a lot of time catching feathers, but the new instruments, Nook's Shopping treats, and the canopy-like stall items look nice. Seems like they'd be good beach/resort items.

While underwhelming, all we knew for sure that was going to be in this update was Pave, and that's what was announced. It is a bit of a punch compared to the last update-rich trailer (not that every update/trailer has to include a bunch of new content though).


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mairmalade said:


> Can't say I'll be spending a lot of time catching feathers, but the new instruments, Nook's Shopping treats, and the canopy-like stall items look nice. Seems like they'd be good beach/resort items.
> 
> While underwhelming, all we knew for sure that was going to be in this update was Pave, and that's what was announced. It is a bit of a punch compared to the last update-rich trailer (not that every update/trailer has to include a bunch of new content though). Still, this one is just kind of...there.


to be fair, while i have complained a lot about this update, i probably will end up putting most of the furniture out on display because it is pretty nice lol
and at least we are getting new reactions and stuff 

plus i can't wait for the maracas ♡


----------



## DVD (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah I personally didn't care about this event in NL because I *HATED* Pavé's furniture set with a passion, these items are actually kinda cute and truly have a carnival vibe and incorporate the feathers so I like them a lot better

I am excited to see what the whole Sanrio thing is going to be, I WISH they would add the Sanrio furniture back (it came with the special villagers' RVs back in NL) apart from the villagers of course, because I would absolutely buy those cards even if it was only to unlock that bunch of cutesy furniture


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m very disappointed. I never liked Festivale in NL anyway so I’m not exactly excited to see that the update is literally just the same event with a few new items and emotes thrown in.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 27, 2021)

I feel like Nintendo is in a Catch-22 here. If they do something different (a la Bunny Day) everyone complains. If they don't do anything different (Festival) everyone complains. 

I understand why people feel disappointed. I felt like that after I had accidentally hyped myself up way too much for the summer/diving update. But there was literally no reason to expect anything other than Festival. For everyone's sanity, I reccommend not expecting anything but the Mario Collab for the next update.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 27, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I feel like Nintendo is in a Catch-22 here. If they do something different (a la Bunny Day) everyone complains. If they don't do anything different (Festival) everyone complains.
> 
> I understand why people feel disappointed. I felt like that after I had accidentally hyped myself up way too much for the summer/diving update. But there was literally no reason to expect anything other than Festival. For everyone's sanity, I reccommend not expecting anything but the Mario Collab for the next update.



I don't think it's necessarily that. Bunny Day was hated by a lot of people because it wasn't balanced at all. You're probably right about the March update. But that's just really disappointing. Months of waiting for a single event and a couple of items... I don't know, I'm just really disappointed. After the first few updates, I expected something different and the last couple of updates did only very little for me.


----------



## Hat' (Jan 27, 2021)

when i look at pocket camp and then look at ACNH i truly wonder what is wrong... i know the dev teams are not the same but I don't get why pocket camp gets amazing events with new gameplay and GORGEOUS furniture sets and new clothing while ACNh gets... whatever this event-that-should-have-been-in-the-game-on-release is


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 27, 2021)

Hat' said:


> when i look at pocket camp and then look at ACNH i truly wonder what is wrong... i know the dev teams are not the same but I don't get why pocket camp gets amazing events with new gameplay and GORGEOUS furniture sets and new clothing while ACNh gets... whatever this event-that-should-have-been-in-the-game-on-release is



Because Pocket Camp needs those items for people to spend money on and thus making money for the company.

ACNH dev team are using the resources they have to release free content, making nothing from these updates and still having to be paid.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Jan 27, 2021)

I just saw Abdallah's video on youtube. He suggested that we maybe are able to puts rugs outdoors. Because of the new Festivale rug being outdoors. That would be so amazing don't you think?!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hat' said:


> when i look at pocket camp and then look at ACNH i truly wonder what is wrong... i know the dev teams are not the same but I don't get why pocket camp gets amazing events with new gameplay and *GORGEOUS furniture sets and new clothing *while ACNh gets... whatever this event-that-should-have-been-in-the-game-on-release is


I know, don’t they look SO good in Pocket Camp’s BEAUTIFUL graphics.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 27, 2021)

Hat' said:


> when i look at pocket camp and then look at ACNH i truly wonder what is wrong... i know the dev teams are not the same but I don't get why pocket camp gets amazing events with new gameplay and GORGEOUS furniture sets and new clothing while ACNh gets... whatever this event-that-should-have-been-in-the-game-on-release is


New gameplay? Are we playing the same pocket camp? The events are copy and paste every single month...


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

I actually really, really do not like the look of the Pave furniture we have seen in previews and can't see myself using it. It's a step up from the new leaf set for sure but I can't stand the colors in both of the different color versions we've seen. I'd love if they had even more different color customizations of them though and would definitely use them if we had a blue, pink or rainbow variation.



Bk1234 said:


> I know, don’t they look SO good in Pocket Camp’s BEAUTIFUL graphics.



We get it, you hate pocket camp, but honestly for an app game the graphics aren't even bad. Nobody will say the graphics are better than New Horizons because they aren't nor should they be expected to be, but they sure do have a lot more interesting items.


----------



## DVD (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I know, don’t they look SO good in Pocket Camp’s BEAUTIFUL graphics.



Graphics aren't what they're talking about though. If all those furniture sets from Pocket Camp were in New Horizons I'd be obsessed with every single one of them

I don't play pocket camp because I don't like how it works but come on it has some incredible clothing and item designs...


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 27, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> I don't think it's necessarily that. Bunny Day was hated by a lot of people because it wasn't balanced at all. You're probably right about the March update. But that's just really disappointing. Months of waiting for a single event and a couple of items... I don't know, I'm just really disappointed. After the first few updates, I expected something different and the last couple of updates did only very little for me.



May I ask what you were expecting? Mostly because when I felt really disappointed and blah about an update, it was because I was expecting something brand new or at least other shops and that just didn't happen.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 27, 2021)

So, an item called beans? is in the game now with Pave update? lol! Who else is going to have these by their crop/farming area? 
Also, I think I am going to throw these at the yellow bird by RS.


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm confused, it's 12+ AM in Japan time now and 4 AM NZ time and the update is not out yet?


----------



## Mick (Jan 27, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> I just saw Abdallah's video on youtube. He suggested that we maybe are able to puts rugs outdoors. Because of the new Festivale rug being outdoors. That would be so amazing don't you think?!



That would be neat, but he's getting very ahead of himself there (and also falsely getting the hopes up of some people who already burned themselves on their expectations before).

Notice the feathers and the spotlights around it, as far as I'm aware this would be the first 'rug' that isn't just a flat sheet. For this item, I think the chances of it being a ground item similar to the toy centipede/manhole cover/piles of leaves are much higher than it being a rug.

It would be neat! But the mechanics for ground items that we can stand on clearly already exist, and it's very unlikely that they reworked the mechanics to let us place them outside.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> I'm confused, it's 12+ AM in Japan time now and 4 AM NZ time and the update is not out yet?


The update is slated for 1/28. So it will be some time tomorrow.

And I agree, the only rug we see is the Festivale one and it might be titled something else entirely from rug. It might even be a leaf piece (furniture) and not a rug symbol piece.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 27, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> May I ask what you were expecting? Mostly because when I felt really disappointed and blah about an update, it was because I was expecting something brand new or at least other shops and that just didn't happen.



Well, almost a year in, I'm just disappointed that so many basic features are not in the game. I remember when New Leaf got delayed and I waited for ages for that to release. But when I finally got to play the game, it was absolutely worth the wait. Since at least the Wii U-era, I've been waiting for another entry in the series. I took Nintendo way to long to develop a new entry, but when it finally got announced, I was really hyped. 

I expected the game to build upon New Leaf and add e.g. more villager-interactivity, allow for decorations to be more interactive (think about how cool it would be to place a goal or a pool-table on your island and getting challenged to a tournament by villagers. We didn't get any of this as NH took a different direction, which is absolutely fine. I'm not saying I need these specific features. But I'd at least expect the game to have sufficient content. For me, this isn't just about this particular update. It's more about the fact that after almost a year, the game still isn't even close to New Leaf, which is a 7-8 year old 3DS game. 

I stopped playing NH when I realized that there just wasn't a lot to do and returned to New Leaf instead. At the end of the day, this is the only new mainline Animal Crossing game we will get for the next couple of years. New Leaf felt like a step forward, NH felt like a step back. Not because the new things they introduced were bad, but because of all the features they cut without any good reason for it. As of now, NH still doesn't have many basic features.

So again, it's not that I expected something in particular. It's just that the overall content of the past updates is so slim. With the prospect of another update in March without any new real content, that's just disappointing. And well, at least a lot of the QoL stuff could be added very easily. I've implemented an option to buy multiple items in the life sim game I'm creating in my free time by just providing  "+"/"-"-buttons and a counter. When purchasing an item, you just get the amount you selected. You can even buy different items at the same time and just click "buy" for all of them. This is something really basic, they could at least provide something like this if they don't have more content in the pipeline. There is really no excuse that they don't take a week to do this.

Sorry, I hope this doesn't come off wrong. I want NH to succeed, I love the art style and graphics, the atmosphere is great and it's still Animal Crossing and thus an awesome time. It's just that after waiting for so many years, I expected more than what we got. I hope that's understandable. For now, I keep playing NL, which to me is still as good as I remembered it, and will probably check back on NH in half a year or so. Maybe until then the situation is different.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Haha you're adorable. Back in NL the japanese version of ac had an item called "Beans" it's basically a simple item where you throw beans at your friends. It was supposed to be kept in the japanese version but hackers found a way for the Americans to get the item too. It was a simple item yet it was sought after by many.


Yes. I purchased Beans for 980,000 Bells. But I did not care as I was a multi-millionaire in ACNL.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> I'm confused, it's 12+ AM in Japan time now and 4 AM NZ time and the update is not out yet?


We should see it go live tomorrow at 6p PST (not sure how that translates to other times around the world).


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> The update is slated for 1/28. So it will be some time tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree, the only rug we see is the Festivale one and it might be titled something else entirely from rug. It might even be a leaf piece (furniture) and not a rug symbol piece.


In Japan time + NZ + Australia it's already the 28th.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I’ve only been running my villager rankdown on here for the last few months, so I’m a little out of the loop. Out of curiosity, what else were people expecting from this update lol?



@Bk1234 I miss your rank down so much!! And reading through this thread, I miss you too! Thanks for being a positive force (and although I have an inexplicable addiction to pocket camp to extend my general acnh addiction, everything you say about the game is 100% spot on IMO. There are really too many items, and items are really all the game is)


I actually completely forgot about there being an update coming up, I was enjoying some calm time after all the events and recipe collecting of the last couple months (and trying to rein in my play time so I can have some play - life balance). Given that, I am glad there is not too much involved additional game play being added, and really like the look of the items and seeing some diverse seasonal items being added. (Not just Valentine’s Day)
The only update I truly feel strongly about is my desire to have more villager slots, which seems unlikely, but I keep hoping regardless.

for me personally, I love the game as is, and having these little and not so little updates every now and then is always a welcome bonus. I know not everyone feels the same, but that is how I feel.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Well, almost a year in, I'm just disappointed that so many basic features are not in the game. I remember when New Leaf got delayed and I waited for ages for that to release. But when I finally got to play the game, it was absolutely worth the wait. Since at least the Wii U-era, I've been waiting for another entry in the series. I took Nintendo way to long to develop a new entry, but when it finally got announced, I was really hyped.
> 
> I expected the game to build upon New Leaf and add e.g. more villager-interactivity, allow for decorations to be more interactive (think about how cool it would be to place a goal or a pool-table on your island and getting challenged to a tournament by villagers. We didn't get any of this as NH took a different direction, which is absolutely fine. I'm not saying I need these specific features. But I'd at least expect the game to have sufficient content. For me, this isn't just about this particular update. It's more about the fact that after almost a year, the game still isn't even close to New Leaf, which is a 7-8 year old 3DS game.
> 
> ...



10 months ago when you first fired up ACNH, did you feel it was worth the wait? It's not really fair to compare a game you've been playing for 10 months to how you felt when you first played the other.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> We should see it go live tomorrow at 6p PST (not sure how that translates to other times around the world).


That would be like noon time for Japan tomorrow then or today. I never really followed global times.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jan 27, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> In Japan time + NZ + Australia it's already the 28th.



previous updates have come out at 10 am Japan time I think


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> That would be like noon time for Japan tomorrow then?


Google tells me it's 11am in Japan.


----------



## Junalt (Jan 27, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> In Japan time + NZ + Australia it's already the 28th.



The other updates usually came out at 10am Japan time so it’s probably the same for this one too. I ran the Nintendo Japan article in translate and it seems to say 10am. 









						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』無料アップデートは1月28日配信。季節のイベント「カーニバル」などを追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

寒い日が続きますが、お変わりなくお過ごしでしょうか？ 北半球の島では、ゆきだるまづくりや、ゆきのけっしょうを使ったDIYなど、冬ならではの遊びが楽しめる時期ですね。『あつまれ どう




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## Burumun (Jan 27, 2021)

edit: ignore me, I should've looked at the post in context, lol.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Burumun said:


> Google tells me it's midnight.


Interesting. I Googled "6p pst in Japan time," and here's what it returned:

6:00 PM Wednesday, Pacific Time (PT) is
11:00 AM Thursday, in Tokyo, Japan

If Google lied, then it's dead to me!


----------



## Burumun (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Interesting. I Googled "6p pst in Japan time," and here's what it returned:
> 
> 6:00 PM Wednesday, Pacific Time (PT) is
> 11:00 AM Thursday, in Tokyo, Japan
> ...


I didn't look at your post in context and thought you meant the current time, lol. Sorry.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Interesting. I Googled "6p pst in Japan time," and here's what it returned:
> 
> 6:00 PM Wednesday, Pacific Time (PT) is
> 11:00 AM Thursday, in Tokyo, Japan
> ...


He probably meant the current time.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> The update is slated for 1/28. So it will be some time tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree, the only rug we see is the Festivale one and it might be titled something else entirely from rug. It might even be a leaf piece (furniture) and not a rug symbol piece.



As with past updates, the update should be available on Jan-27 around 9PM EST. (That's -5:00UTC I believe)


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Burumun said:


> I didn't look at your post in context and thought you meant the current time, lol. Sorry.


Whew. I wasn't really looking forward to using Bing...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> As with past updates, the update should be available on Jan-27 around 9PM EST.


I won't be able to test out the new stuff until Friday then, as I have really early covid-work shifts. As it's mostly the Festivale (and it's probably locked to the day of) I'll have more patience. Unless people end up finding hidden stuff that Nintendo didn't reveal in the trailer, but I doubt that is the case.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> As with past updates, the update should be available on Jan-27 around 9PM EST. (That's -5:00UTC I believe)



This is most likely the correct answer. It's been so long since we've seen an update. I guess I better take my Switch home this evening.


----------



## moonlights (Jan 27, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I feel like Nintendo is in a Catch-22 here. If they do something different (a la Bunny Day) everyone complains. If they don't do anything different (Festival) everyone complains.
> 
> I understand why people feel disappointed. I felt like that after I had accidentally hyped myself up way too much for the summer/diving update. But there was literally no reason to expect anything other than Festival. For everyone's sanity, I reccommend not expecting anything but the Mario Collab for the next update.



these are my thoughts too. I didn't play Bunny Day so I don't know the full extent of how bad the event was, but I've seen people complain about Festivale being a one day only event and then complain that Bunny Day was too long and drawn out.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I won't be able to test out the new stuff until Friday then, as I have really early covid-work shifts. As it's mostly the Festivale (and it's probably locked to the day of) I'll have more patience. Unless people end up finding hidden stuff that Nintendo didn't reveal in the trailer, but I doubt that is the case.



The event will likely be locked. I'm hoping for instant access to the reactions though.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



meggiewes said:


> I feel like Nintendo is in a Catch-22 here. If they do something different (a la Bunny Day) everyone complains. If they don't do anything different (Festival) everyone complains.
> 
> I understand why people feel disappointed. I felt like that after I had accidentally hyped myself up way too much for the summer/diving update. But there was literally no reason to expect anything other than Festival. For everyone's sanity, I reccommend not expecting anything but the Mario Collab for the next update.



How different was Bunny Day though? It seemed like an exact copy of New Leaf to me, aside from Crafting.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

moonlights said:


> these are my thoughts too. I didn't play Bunny Day so I don't know the full extent of how bad the event was, but I've seen people complain about Festivale being a one day only event and then complain that Bunny Day was too long and drawn out.


I haven't seen people complain about holidays being only one day (not saying they don't exist) just that all holidays in the other games were only one day so I don't get why they'd not expect that.

But Bunny Day was a week and it wasn't just that. It was a week of collecting eggs from water, balloons, buried treasure, chopping trees, shaking trees ect. So when you didn't want them and wanted to fish, dig up a fossil, hit a rock or tree for materials you got eggs instead. It got old fast. Especially when fishing tourney was around and you caught an egg and it didn't count for CJ's fish meter.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The event will likely be locked. I'm hoping for instant access to the reactions though.



My prediction is that Pave will teach us the dances for getting feathers. He might give us a DIY or two too, but I feel like he’s the one that should teach us these. Also in the Nintendo press release thing they made it sound like Festivale furniture would be sold in Nook’s Cranny leading up to the event which could be a reason for Pave not teaching us/giving us these ones. Idk that’s my guess!


----------



## moonlights (Jan 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't seen people complain about holidays being only one day (not saying they don't exist) just that all holidays in the other games were only one day so I don't get why they'd not expect that.
> 
> But Bunny Day was a week and it wasn't just that. It was a week of collecting eggs from water, balloons, buried treasure, chopping trees, shaking trees ect. So when you didn't want them and wanted to fish, dig up a fossil, hit a rock or tree for materials you got eggs instead. It got old fast. Especially when fishing tourney was around and you caught an egg and it didn't count for CJ's fish meter.



ohh fair enough, I'd probably be frustrated myself if I had to play through that aha


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

moonlights said:


> ohh fair enough, I'd probably be frustrated myself if I had to play through that aha


It was so bad that they made a mini-update to kill the % of resources/balloons being eggs. I remember seeing like 4 balloons flying through my island and all of them being eggs. I got the 300 Nook mile for popping balloons because of that holiday.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> How are y’all already saying this is the worst update when we haven’t even gotten our hands on it yet?!



Not that i want to be perceive as a toxic player or negative influence specially since they update has not really come yet and it might have some surprises ( really dont think so ) but i think, haha, that this event might be more similar to the "turkey day" ( which although short it was super sweet and fun ) which will be its only saving grace in my view and humble personal opinion, I personally CANNOT have another event like the heartless "Toy Day" that would completely break my heart


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> How are y’all already saying this is the worst update when we haven’t even gotten our hands on it yet?!



Really, if you compare the trailer to every single update trailer from the past, it does appear to be the most bare boned. The exciting part though is that there may be secret improvements made, and there's now new data for data miners to look at.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Not that i want to be perceive as a toxic player or negative influence specially since they update has not really come yet and it might have some surprises ( really dont think so ) but i think, haha, that this event might be more similar to the "turkey day" ( which although short it was super sweet and fun ) which will be its only saving grace in my view and humble personal opinion, I personally CANNOT have another event like the heartless "Toy Day" that would completely break my heart


Yeah I actually felt the atmosphere/magic with Turkey Day and Halloween. But Toy Day just felt so halfhearted. And since we had covid during the holiday, I kind of wanted some Christmas spirit in the game and it just didn't deliver. It felt like I was part of Fed-ex just making my rounds until I could stop for the day.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Really, if you compare the trailer to every single update trailer from the past, it does appear to be the most bare boned. The exciting part though is that there may be secret improvements made, and there's now new data for data miners to look at.


I must say that I appreciate your consistent optimism. That's all.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> How different was Bunny Day though? It seemed like an exact copy of New Leaf to me, aside from Crafting.



It was mostly the length. It was longer than a day which meant that you could find eggs longer than just during Bunny Day. Which was nice and would have been recieved better if a lot of people weren't stuck at home because of lockdown.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> I must say that I appreciate your consistent optimism. That's all.



Got to stay positive. I'm sure we'll get a massive update at some point. If not March, I'm suspecting it will be with version 2.0, which we might see in the summer.

We waited a long time for the game to release once it was unveiled in September 2019. To me waiting for the updates isn't as bad. I remember watching the trailers for the game and wanting to play so badly. Even if I could play just a demo, I'd be happy.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Got to stay positive. I'm sure we'll get a massive update at some point. If not March, I'm suspecting it will be with version 2.0, which we might see in the summer.
> 
> We waited a long time for the game to release once it was unveiled in September 2019. To me waiting for the updates isn't as bad. I remember watching the trailers for the game and wanting to play so badly. Even if I could play just a demo, I'd be happy.


100% with you. I was teaching summer school when Nintendo showed the first teaser video, and I pretty much put a halt to class so my students could share in my joy. I bought a Switch at launch anticipating an imminent AC release, and can say with certainty that this is my favorite iteration of the series.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> 10 months ago when you first fired up ACNH, did you feel it was worth the wait? It's not really fair to compare a game you've been playing for 10 months to how you felt when you first played the other.



I still feel the same about New Leaf after playing it for 7 years, though. Also, yes, even back then I felt slightly disappointed, but of course most of the flaws only became apparent after a few weeks of playing. I didn't know about the missing shop upgrades and NPCs, for instance. I expected them to be in the game, I thought I just hadn't unlocked them yet. Back then I was hyped to finally get to play a new Animal Crossing game and even after finding out about all the missing content, I though they'd bring most of it back. The updates felt as if they were trying to get to the level of New Leaf. But for the last couple of months, they've only added very minor features if any.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> My prediction is that Pave will teach us the dances for getting feathers. He might give us a DIY or two too, but I feel like he’s the one that should teach us these. Also in the Nintendo press release thing they made it sound like Festivale furniture would be sold in Nook’s Cranny leading up to the event which could be a reason for Pave not teaching us/giving us these ones. Idk that’s my guess!


The reactions are bought from the Cranny:

_"_*New Reactions*_ – If you want to express your excitement for Festivale, you’ll now have a range of new Reactions to choose from. The Viva Festival Reaction Set can be purchased with in-game Bells from the shelf at Nook’s Cranny for a limited time and includes Feelin’ It, Let’s Go, Viva and Confetti. "_

However, they don't specify if they are available before the event.

I think Pavé will behave similar to Franklin, and give us DIY/crafted furniture as a reward after he dances and maybe a special "completion" bonus like the Cornucopia. The bonus may be tied to the Rainbow Feathers, as they go out of their way to note they are rare.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> My prediction is that Pave will teach us the dances for getting feathers. He might give us a DIY or two too, but I feel like he’s the one that should teach us these. Also in the Nintendo press release thing they made it sound like Festivale furniture would be sold in Nook’s Cranny leading up to the event which could be a reason for Pave not teaching us/giving us these ones. Idk that’s my guess!


@JKDOS

The JP website says you can buy the reactions at Nook's Cranny. It might be mistranslated and mean the Nook Stop instead, but I think the reactions are instant. Pavé will probably exchange rainbow feathers for DIYs.

Ninja'd with the exact same thing above me lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> @JKDOS
> 
> The JP website says you can buy the reactions at Nook's Cranny. It might be mistranslated and mean the Nook Stop instead, but I think the reactions are instant. Pavé will probably exchange rainbow feathers for DIYs.
> 
> Ninja'd with the exact same thing above me lol



Like with the Turkey Day stuff, there might be a card we buy from the cabinet at Nook's Cranny. Either way, I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

So this update is to be released some time tonight to equal japan's tomorrow's time?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jan 27, 2021)

I was so disappointed when I watched the announcement yesterday. And then when I saw the next update for March, I immediately told myself that given this update, there is no way I can expect anything more than Mario items. If this is how they plan on giving us updates for another 1-2 years.... how sad.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> The JP website says you can buy the reactions at Nook's Cranny. It might be mistranslated and mean the Nook Stop instead, but I think the reactions are instant. Pavé will probably exchange rainbow feathers for DIYs.



Yeah I would think they mean the Nook Stop because I don't think we've ever been able to buy reactions from Nook's Cranny. Either way though, aw man! I was hoping maybe they'd switch things up and have Pave teach us some reaction. Oh well! I just can't wait to get into ~*fEsTiVaLe SpIrIt~* the second I can start getting the items.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I was so disappointed when I watched the announcement yesterday. And then when I saw the next update for March, I immediately told myself that given this update, there is no way I can expect anything more than Mario items. If this is how they plan on giving us updates for another 1-2 years.... how sad.


Basically this. I'm not expecting them to give us anything worthwhile. If I turn out to be wrong, then woohoo! lol. If not, than at least I'm not let down. Maybe they'll give us something new with the whole Sanrio cards being re-released thing.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jan 27, 2021)

I like the items. I hope we can customize them. Excited for dancing emojis. Really really hope were gonna put rugs outside now. Hope there are more items then what was shown. Idc about mario but new items are always appreciated and I liked some of the NL ones so I hope there back. I wanna know if the sanario villagers are gonna have their furniture with them. If they do then I'll buy them. If not then I'm not sure. The sheep and elephant is cute but the rest are just there!


----------



## Bugs (Jan 27, 2021)

Same as some of the others here, I'm pretty disappointed. It just doesn't seem like it'll be very fun, and I'm not really into any of the items :\


----------



## Solio (Jan 27, 2021)

I have to say, at least the furniture looks nice. And: We finally have a parasol for the beach! That was really missing!


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I was so disappointed when I watched the announcement yesterday. And then when I saw the next update for March, I immediately told myself that given this update, there is no way I can expect anything more than Mario items. If this is how they plan on giving us updates for another 1-2 years.... how sad.



Yeah I am not expecting anything more than Mario items either. There are a lot of people hyping up the next update saying they're saving all the awesome stuff for their 1 year anniversary but Nintendo has not released any clues for us to think that they will acknowledge the 1 year anniversary in any way. I feel like those people expecting a huge update for March are setting themselves up for more disappointment.

I really don't like having to adjust my expectations to be super low with updates going forward, but it seems like the wisest thing to do.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Ngl I am doubt we'll be able to customize the items. That would be too good to be true smh


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 27, 2021)

sorry, just my personal opinion 

really had high expectations and now I need to have low expectations for future updates like @coldpotato mentioned


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Ngl I am doubt we'll be able to customize the items. That would be too good to be true smh


There's red and green so far, but that could be it...at least the red looks nicer than the green

Also, even though I'm expecting March update to be Mario items only, I will still be disappointed lol, and I can't imagine how mad the community could be if that was it after a year, if 1st year ended with such barebones updates.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> There's red and green so far, but that could be it...at least the red looks nicer than the green


There might also be pink and blue, going by the costumes shown. However, since from the Japanese site info, it looks like we'll have to buy the furniture at Nook's Cranny, we'll probably only get one color and not be able to customize them, unless it's like with the Turkey Day furniture.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

The Mario update will be trash I'm not even get hyped for it. I'm not even really a fan of Mario anymore. It's just another cash cow for Nintendo.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> The Mario update will be trash I'm not even get hyped for it. I'm not even really a fan of Mario anymore. It's just another cash cow for Nintendo.


Honestly feel like the whole Switch is just a cash grab with how poor the hardware is and all these ports

Gamecube to 3DS era was my favourite. Probably because I prefer games to be released without updates down the line but I guess that's just my opinion


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> Honestly feel like the whole Switch is just a cash grab with how poor the hardware is and all these ports
> 
> Gamecube to 3DS era was my favourite. Probably because I prefer games to be released without updates down the line but I guess that's just my opinion


The switch was supposed to be the Wii U but we saw that didn't work but honestly..I almost miss the Wii U. It was simpler then. Just Miiverse and Splatoon and acnl on my 3ds. I don't mind updates but these updates have been lame af. :/ Not to mention the Switch's joycons- I haven't had to buy so many controllers ever. I'm hesitant now to even replace my new set SINCE I HAD THEM FOR BARELY A YEAR


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> There's red and green so far, but that could be it...at least the red looks nicer than the green
> 
> Also, even though I'm expecting March update to be Mario items only, I will still be disappointed lol, and I can't imagine how mad the community could be if that was it after a year, if 1st year ended with such barebones updates.



Yeah lol I will still be disappointed too, just not as much as I would be if I expected more. 
It is sad to think of the game continuing to get low effort updates with basically just items added. I feel like this game deserves so much more. If they really want this to be mostly an island decorating game why didn't they just release it as "Happy Island Designer" or something?


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I was so disappointed when I watched the announcement yesterday. And then when I saw the next update for March, I immediately told myself that given this update, there is no way I can expect anything more than Mario items. If this is how they plan on giving us updates for another 1-2 years.... how sad.


As I've said upthread, I think this is a bit exaggerated, and I feel there's going to be more than people expect with the next update (because there hasn't been an update without an NPC yet) but it isn't going to be TREMENDOUS either... but then again, going by the other event updates, even the Day One Bunny Day update, I wasn't really expecting much with this one. The bulk of New Content we've had added into this game's been the updates covering the months between April and September, which is traditionally something of a lull for events in Animal Crossing (so it makes sense they'd get the updates for the stuff they'd completed that isn't Event Stuff out then, because the Event Stuff takes priority)

Granted, for day one players such as myself and a lot of other people, we're now in an extreme lull, given we're rapidly running out of the content that's in the base game and the stuff that's been added in the updates since then (although I've been a bit inconsistent getting Celeste DIYs and the fish and bug models, so I've got something to do there) and the fact that this event update's pretty much as expected for event update came at exactly the wrong time, and I'm not surprised with the backlash... but god, you guys are taking it badly.

Sadly, I don't think they're going to rush putting all the content back into the game. When they said "updates for 2-3 years" they seemed to be talking about how long it's going to take to put all the NPCs back into the game (12 this year, presum. Which, yeah, that kinda sucks, and I'm using kinda to make an understatement there... it sucks real bad, to put it lightly. But I also don't want things to be rushed, or badly implemented, or have NPCs in roles that don't suit them (which in hindsight, is one of my main problems with NL... Celeste, Phineas and Wendell were ROBBED, man), so I'm also happy to wait. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm also happy to shout about things that are wrong with the game (like not having an option to access your storage with wardrobe furniture outdoors, smaller events being relegated to Nook Stop, or the fact that I can't seem to do stuff for my villagers much) but I'm also aware that video games take time to make, and they're only going to take longer to make as technology improves. The fact that the game _isn't_ being made under crunch conditions is honestly one of the best things about Nintendo at this point (although compared to the other stuff like game pricing and their stranglehold over their IPs, it's basically just going "HEY, THIS COMPANY ISN'T **** AT ALL")

We're coming out of Event Season, and we're coming out of a great drought of content AC-wise. This... was not a tremendous update, but you're fooling yourself if you were expecting anything but. It covers 6 weeks at best, it's not going to be HUGE. More stuff will come, eventually. It's not worth acting as if the sky's falling in and we're never going to get MASSIVE UPDATES ever again over a holiday update JUST being a holiday update with a few additional extras.

(also don't come at me with that THEY TOOK 7 YEARS TO MAKE THIS GAME, you think they've been in active development this entire time? did hhd and the welcome amiibo update come out of nowhere? it's more like 3, let's be real here)


----------



## bebebese (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> So this update is to be released some time tonight to equal japan's tomorrow's time?


dunno if you saw it earlier in the thread but previously the updates have gone live 10 am Japan time (...2 am GMT lol). 

To talk a bit more on this update and updates going forward, it'll be interesting to see what they do (if anything), given that festivale is the last remaining holiday (that we know of), but also the first holiday that most people who got the game for xmas will see. Wonder how they'll keep new players entertained, and how/if they'll draw in more throughout the rest of the game's lifetime. 

also re: colour variants of the pavé set... koramora on youtube speculated that the two we saw might be spring and autumn variants a la harvest fest and i'm inclined to agree ;_; was hoping for a flashy rainbow version myself


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm just happy holiday updates are finally out of the way. Maybe they'll finally work on QOL updated like idk LETTING STORE THESE DAMN STUPID ASS DIYS !! Like bruh. I don't mind holidays but I'm excited to see the next updates. I will say Nintendo has done good to surprise me. From new eye and skin color to new hair (even if it had its dumbass Twitter drama smh ) even simple stuff like putting on the funny glasses actually match your skin tone now. Small things like that are what I like. Oh and I mustn't forget the new reactions even if it's copies of the animal's reactions still nice that I can _sit_ in the game.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> View attachment 353504
> sorry, just my personal opinion
> 
> really had high expectations and now I need to have low expectations for future updates like @coldpotato mentioned


Thank goodness they made that turn (though I don’t know how you could say whether the update is bad or not without having your hands on it. ) Also, bring back the café, not Brewster!


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Thank goodness they made that turn (though I don’t know how you could say whether the update is bad or not without having your hands on it. ) Also, bring back the café, not Brewster!


Please leave that weird ass looking bird out of the game. Pigeon milk in my coffee? No thank you. The cafe with a more tropical theme would be better lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2021)

Honestly, I think this is the worse update yet, most updates covered a period of time, like the summer update, the Halloween update etc. This just feels like the Pave update. Dont get me wrong, I am very excited feathers are back but it just feels like no effort was put into making this a long lasting or impactful update.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 27, 2021)

Very excited for this update! The furniture looks very fun and can’t wait to use those umbrellas on my beach.

I think some are overhyping the cafe too much. I loved the cafe in New Leaf, and the little coffee dialogue game, but that’s not going to reinvigorate the game as much as one might think. I would love it if they brought it back, and perhaps made the coffee barista job into an actual mini game, where there is more interactivity with preparing/serving coffee instead of looking up a guide on Google for the right dialogue option. Imagine a Diner Dash-like mini-game in New Horizons for the cafe?


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

So what if Brewster is boring though? Most of our villagers are boring and say the same few things when we talk to them but we still like them anyway. He's just meant to be a chill character, and I like that.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> So what if Brewster is boring though? Most of our villagers are boring and say the same few things when we talk to them but we still like them anyway. He's just meant to be a chill character, and I like that.


lol right? The villagers are so watered down in NH that there's no difference anyways. He's just another Sable and I like that. He's been mentioned by villagers ingame before (with a coloured name) so I somehow doubt he's being replaced


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> lol right? The villagers are so watered down in NH that there's no difference anyways. He's just another Sable and I like that. He's been mentioned by villagers ingame before (with a coloured name) so I somehow doubt he's being replaced



Yes! I really like Sable as well. I think I missed him being mentioned by villagers. I wonder if anyone has a screenshot of that somewhere? I'm very curious!


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Yes! I really like Sable as well. I think I missed him being mentioned by villagers. I wonder if anyone has a screenshot of that somewhere? I'm very curious!










This was found in April before the Art gallery was added to the museum (when villagers also mentioned art before the gallery was added). I think this dialogue has been removed since because there's been no mention of it

Robusto is Brewster in French
Perchoir is "The Roost"


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> View attachment 353518
> 
> This was found in April before the Art gallery was added to the museum (when villagers also mentioned art before the gallery was added). I think this dialogue has been removed since because there's been no mention of it


Yeah, it's been removed.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> View attachment 353518
> View attachment 353519
> 
> This was found in April before the Art gallery was added to the museum (when villagers also mentioned art before the gallery was added). I think this dialogue has been removed since because there's been no mention of it
> ...



Thank you for that! That's very interesting. I'm guessing they were planning to add him earlier in the game but maybe something went wrong in the process. I'm hoping they're still working on him.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Thank you for that! That's very interesting. I'm guessing they were planning to add him earlier in the game but maybe something went wrong in the process. I'm hoping they're still working on him.


Np, and yeah I think someone mentioned that they could've withheld him to work on having him in a separate building OR the museum...I'm not sure if that's likely to have an option for both but if that's true, that would make literally everyone happy


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 27, 2021)

To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games? I don't think it's a very _good _excuse to say "past games were boring after the holidays so this one can be too", but I feel like a lot of the upset leads back to how people say NH feels incomplete. 

For me personally, I always found this time right after the holidays to be pretty barren and would often put down the game for a while for a lack of things to do. I haven't done this with NH because after the holidays I found there is still soooo much to do.

In the end, I think Nintendo should have done a better job in general of keeping things interesting this time of year (and throughout any "slower" part of the year), but they did make some progress with seasonal DIYs to collect and craft.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games?



can't remember what i did in WW or CF since that was so long ago, and can't really remember NL specifically either since it was *7* years ago, but since it took me a good 2 years to be ""bored"" enough to even buy another copy of the game, there was clearly something. my best guess is probably any combination of: farming bells to reach the post office goals and get the rewards from hitting milestones (missing in NH), visiting the island to play mini-games either alone or with strangers and see what the gift shop had (missing from NH), talking to my villagers since you could get half a dozen+ requests a day (largely missing from NH), trying to make badge progress (hit or miss in NH, since grinding island medals was decidedly more fun than crafting tools over and over and over and-).

in part, it was also to do with the charm. i haven't written a single letter to a villager in NH, for example, because the whole process of going to a card stand, and everything automatically just being there, feels too artificial. i preferred having to buy and stock-up on stationary, and being able to write the letter anywhere before going to pelly (who just has more personality as a mail worker than orville anyway) to send it. as such, letter-writing kept me somewhat busy in NL when it doesn't in NH.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games? I don't think it's a very _good _excuse to say "past games were boring after the holidays so this one can be too", but I feel like a lot of the upset leads back to how people say NH feels incomplete.


What did we do?

Let's see.

In NL, we had Tortimer island, where it was always summer, and only cost $1000 bells a trip to get there via Kapp'n's boat, and it had an amazing beetle spawn rate (and a drop box that held quite a few beetles and sharks etc, you could pick up at the drop box back in your town), and a shop with exclusive items including the silver axe that allowed us to make stumps with awesome patterns, as well as the tour games that were awesome and won you medals to spend in the island store, plus you could gather fruit (mango, banana, lemon, lychee, durian), flora and fauna that wasn't available in your town.

Then we had Main Street, or Nookingtons in Wild World, but Main Street had the Emporium, that housed Leif, and Gracie as well as the many items, including fortune cookies with nintendo items, that could keep you collecting for YEARS, and they were unique, as were the MANY furniture sets, that could be customized at Re-Tail - another awesome feature.

I really miss the rococo set.

Gracie had her unique furniture as well, like sweets and gorgeous sets.

We had Katrina that could let you know if you were going to have a lucky day.

We had Club LOL and Dr Shrunk with his joke book, instead of this impersonal reactions UI.

There was the museum shop, and the four rooms you could rent to do what you wanted with.

There was Harvey's Campground that had NPC's arrive each day in their RV's with unique items to buy with meow coupons you got from completing Isabelle's daily tasks, or by beating levels of Desert Island Escape and the other mini game you could play on the in game DS item.

There were over 70 amiibo cards and figures you could scan with Wisp each day, to get even MORE unique items including so many food items, from each of the amiibo's respective RV's.

You could also feed the birds with Harvey.  

We had house styles such as modern, and zen castle, and so many awesome exteriors and mail boxes as well.

We had a full sized mansion, and with a plethora of items that could literally take years to get, we had no trouble filling or theming it.

We had perfect fruit that could give us dead trees.

We had some great PWP's like the windmill, statue fountain, wisteria trellis, flower arch, topiaries, zen bell etc.

There was a ton of awesome DLC, and the holidays had furniture sets.

We had Brewster who you could work for to get special cafe items and gyroids from.

We had the post office, with Pete, Pelly and Phyllis, not an impersonal card stand.

We had the HHD giant furniture too, and the mini dinosaurs Cyrus could make.

We had Phineas and the badges.

We had a more meaningful relationship with villagers.

There is a heap more, this was just off the top of my head!

Most importantly - we had FUN.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> What did we do?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> ...



I guess I should remember that people's own experiences with the game is always to be considered when it comes to what they did. I personally did not like Tortimer's Island because for me, an always summer island kinda made summer time in your villager feel less special and also because I wasn't a huge fan of the mini games. This goes for the NPCs in RVs because I felt like seeing these NPCs outside of when you normally saw them, again, made them feel less special.

Either way, you're right, there were a ton of things to do every day and most of which I would love in NH. When you list them all like that, I do wonder how I got bored of NL. I guess the NL "vibe" just didn't captivate me like NH's "vibe" does which of course is a completely subjective thing. 

To me NL was fun for a while while NH has never stopped being fun.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

While I will say NL did have more things to do the difference between NL and NH is that NL had already everything put in but for me after awhile NL got boring since I did everything yeah I did go to Torminters island but that's just to get FCs the games were fun at the time but idk if I'd want them back again. I hate to see creepy Kapp'n singing his lame and annoying see shanties. Brewster's game was okay but idk the cafe feels like a wasted building. The cafe doesn't do anything worth having on my island aside from pleasing the aesthetic I guess. I've thought Brewster looked weird and I never liked his design. I just think people are stuck on a game that was made in 2013 with everything put it. That's in the past games now get content based on updates. That's how NH is now. It's almost better this way so we have less TTers spoiling things for people who don't TT for the most part most of us will experience the holidays at the same time.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 27, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I cant wait for katrina to come, been thinking of her since day one and how she was will come to acnh


I do hope that Katrina will return. Tripping, part of bad luck in previous games did make its return ages ago.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> View attachment 353518
> View attachment 353519
> 
> This was found in April before the Art gallery was added to the museum (when villagers also mentioned art before the gallery was added). I think this dialogue has been removed since because there's been no mention of it
> ...


They probably removed it because they realized they jumped the gun too soon. I never saw this dialogue.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



Ganucci said:


> To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games? I don't think it's a very _good _excuse to say "past games were boring after the holidays so this one can be too", but I feel like a lot of the upset leads back to how people say NH feels incomplete.
> 
> For me personally, I always found this time right after the holidays to be pretty barren and would often put down the game for a while for a lack of things to do. I haven't done this with NH because after the holidays I found there is still soooo much to do.
> 
> In the end, I think Nintendo should have done a better job in general of keeping things interesting this time of year (and throughout any "slower" part of the year), but they did make some progress with seasonal DIYs to collect and craft.


I don't remember past games all that well. I do remember getting New Leaf for Christmas of 2014. I played a lot during the winter holiday going into April. Not saying I stopped, but I remember that time the most because it was when I first got it.

I remember doing different things at the time. The villager dialogue, albeit not as good as the previous games was better then NH's. I made a lot of different snow people because there were different types. You had the man, mom, tyke, and boy. I never did the tyke one because you had to have his whole family together. And in the same spot. So you always had one of them already melting and would have to get it just right again the next day. I collected the snowflakes for the mam and did the bingo for the man.

I did things like paying off the loan and getting mayor approval. All things you do in the other games and in NH. I also did a lot of different things/favors with the villagers and played hide and seek with them. But I also went to the island where I bought the diving suit and then started diving, fishing, bugging on the island and then hopped over to my town to dive.

Redd was there and so was Leif. The Nook shop upgraded pretty fast. I got Kicks to come over, Club LOL/KK slider, Shampoodle, the Dream suite, Brewster, ect. I just got to experience the whole game in a few months opposed to it being stretched out for a year or more. I'm already at the point in the game where the freshness has worn off. This happens with any game and Animal Crossing is not any different. I just wish I could expereince all the stuff (and basic stuff that they're locking behind dates) before the new game high died off.

If someone new joins the NH crew, they have the updates that we were waiting on as soon as they boot the game up.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2021)

We have made the decision to remove several posts from this thread. Please make sure that your posts are constructive to the conversation and respond to other users' opinions respectfully. We don't want to see condescending or passive aggressive remarks, sarcasm, put downs, personal criticisms, etc. All this accomplishes is making people feel bad and starts fights.

If you find yourself getting irritated remember that you can always: (*a*) report the post to the staff if you feel it is problematic; and/or (*b*) add users who repeatedly bother you to your ignore list. If you don't know how to use these forum features then feel free to drop us a message in *Contact the Staff* and one of us will show you how.

*tl;dr* please keep it friendly so we don't have to lock the thread, thanks!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 27, 2021)

So disappointed in this update. That March one needs to do better


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

watercolorwish said:


> So disappointed in this update. That March one needs to do better


Honestly yes. Just yes.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games? I don't think it's a very _good _excuse to say "past games were boring after the holidays so this one can be too", but I feel like a lot of the upset leads back to how people say NH feels incomplete.
> 
> For me personally, I always found this time right after the holidays to be pretty barren and would often put down the game for a while for a lack of things to do. I haven't done this with NH because after the holidays I found there is still soooo much to do.
> 
> In the end, I think Nintendo should have done a better job in general of keeping things interesting this time of year (and throughout any "slower" part of the year), but they did make some progress with seasonal DIYs to collect and craft.



Sadly, the lack of activity became very apparent.

As mentioned above, the minigames and main street offered a lot of varied distractions such as shark/beetle farming, cafe, PWP hunting, villager visits, fortune cookies, gyroid hunting after rains/snow, RVs, etc.

Honestly, I miss all of these.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> What did we do?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> ...


You make a VERY good point. However, we can’t terraform or basically completely re-design our island in NL. NL took priority in activities and NPCs, while NH took priority in island design, it honestly just comes down to what you like more. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



watercolorwish said:


> So disappointed in this update. That March one needs to do better


I’m not too excited for a Mario update (I’ve grown tired of the series tbh), but I’ll try to stay fairly optimistic.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> What did we do?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> ...


I'd love for these things to return, but this just feels like it's cherry picking random features that haven't returned without considering the fact New Horizons compensates removing most of the features on that list in its own way. Expecting a 1:1 carbon copy of a predecessor, especially when you're on the SIXTH iteration of a title is only setting yourself up for disappointment, IMO. You're, of course, more than entitled to your opinion 100%, but this is just my view on your points:



Spoiler



Tortimer Island was nice, but it was a grind-fest. The fact it was always summer meant that you were primarily there as opposed to your very own town, which in turn, makes you miss out on gameplay and unexpected events. Remember the EXTREMELY annoying pain of trying to unlock PWPs? There are people that have played for YEARS and still don't have them all unlocked. Why? Because, aside from how awfully hard it was to get a villager to request one, you were usually grinding bells at Tortimer Island.

If Tortimer Island were scrapped so we could get an expanded island with island huts (similar to GameCube) allowing for additional villagers to be invited, exploration, new materials, crafting, etc. then I'd be for it! Let's stay tuned to see what they do.

Main Street wouldn't fit the island theme of New Horizons. I love and prefer the concept of the town vibe from previous AC titles too, but it's also equally, if not more, important to ensure each title differentiates itself from the last. Otherwise we end up with a WW & CF situation where it's a carbon copy and flat out boring, unoriginal, etc.

The furniture sets you've listed are some that I miss, too, however, I'm very happy with the objects they included in New Horizons. The sets match so nicely, they're beautifully designed with high quality meshes/textures, and lots of them have physics applied to them. If having my little house plant move when a fan hits on it was caused a furniture set or two to be scrapped, then I'm not complaining!

Definitely miss certain NPCs and things like the post office. But, again, I also understand if they chose a different direction in design with this game, and I appreciate them for doing that.

Club LOL, meh. It was really neat, but by no means a necessity. I prefer the way K.K. Slider is portrayed in New Horizons, a celebrity artist, vastly.

Harvey's Island, HHD content, etc. all came at a later point in the game's life. Like, much later. We are getting way more frequent content drops in New Horizons.

House styles in New Horizons look way better to me, personally. Things match far better, too. And I like Tom Nook's role in the Town Hall better.

Perfect fruit was cute, but at mid-late game, it's mostly an unused feature, and mainly treated as aesthetic. It was the same case with shells, which were repurposed to be used in crafting as opposed to just selling.

PWPs < Literally ANY SINGLE FURNITURE ITEM, BIG OR SMALL, BEING PLACED ANYWHERE! Sorry caps, I can't emphasize it enough. 

We are getting WAY more DLC than any other AC game with its own original holiday furniture set. What is your point? And have you seen the Easter furniture? Looks SO much better than before!

Brewster is nice, but I don't want a carbon copy of the cafe from New Leaf again.

I miss the Post Office, but again, post cards fit the island theme better. They should certainly look to incorporate Pelly, Phyllis, and Pete into the game, though. And, fine, we lost the post office, but we got a huge increase in quality/quantity of stationery, a new stationery picker system, seasonal stationery, mailboxes holding mail for convenience, and (huge one) sending mail/gifts to friends!

Re-Tail was cute, as was Cyrus' ability to craft us furniture, but now that power is ours.  The crafting system in ACNH is awesome, IMO.

I prefer Nook Miles as opposed to Phineas and the badges. They fit the theme better, they're more integrated into the game, and the rewards are nicer.

The only complaint I have with villager relationships is that they have their "starter" message they play when you first greet them for the day. Remove that, and get straight into dialogue, and things would be a lot better.

And that's really it. I think we should really consider the fact New Horizons did go the extra Nook Mile (  ) with creating original content and try to hang tight to see what they do with patches.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> What did we do?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> ...



More meaningful relationships with villagers? Nah. But I’ll give you the rest


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

I





Vrisnem said:


> We have made the decision to remove several posts from this thread. Please make sure that your posts are constructive to the conversation and respond to other users' opinions respectfully. We don't want to see condescending or passive aggressive remarks, sarcasm, put downs, personal criticisms, etc. All this accomplishes is making people feel bad and starts fights.
> 
> If you find yourself getting irritated remember that you can always: (*a*) report the post to the staff if you feel it is problematic; and/or (*b*) add users who repeatedly bother you to your ignore list. If you don't know how to use these forum features then feel free to drop us a message in *Contact the Staff* and one of us will show you how.
> 
> *tl;dr* please keep it friendly so we don't have to lock the thread, thanks!



I actually haven't seen anyone being unfriendly, myself included. ^_^

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> More meaningful relationships with villagers? Nah. But I’ll give you the rest


In the sense that friendship didn't have a monetary value. 
I was also mainly referring to WW in that part, as you got a villagers pic when the friendship grew, and it was special.
The villager would even ask from time to time, if you still had the special item they gave you.
The snooty villagers did that.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I actually haven't seen anyone being unfriendly, myself included. ^_^


The posts in question were removed.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> You make a VERY good point. However, we can’t terraform or basically completely re-design our island in NL. NL took priority in activities and NPCs, while NH took priority in island design, it honestly just comes down to what you like more.



Not a fan of terraforming, and could easily live without it.

Giving us an island and being able to put items outside, then leaving out the hundreds of awesome items that would have looked fantastic around the island is just.. cruel. 

Edit. I forgot to add MANNEQUINS!

We want those back.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Not a fan of terraforming, and could easily live without it.
> 
> Giving us an island and being able to put items outside, then leaving out the hundreds of awesome items that would have looked fantastic around the island is just.. cruel.


Yeah, but that’s you. Other players may LOVE terraforming (or at least the result of it lol) and consider it a fair trade, especially since there’s more updates to come that could have those desired items in them.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> To the people who have played past AC games and were disappointed with this update because it doesn't have enough to keep them playing for long: What did you do during this time of year in past AC games? I don't think it's a very _good _excuse to say "past games were boring after the holidays so this one can be too", but I feel like a lot of the upset leads back to how people say NH feels incomplete.



Honestly, I've always played less in winter because I disliked the snow on the ground. Atleast IRL, if I am lucky, the snow will melt, and be gone for a week or two.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, but that’s you. Other players may LOVE terraforming (or at least the result of it lol) and consider it a fair trade, especially since there’s more updates to come that could have those desired items in them.


I don't think the items are coming back, sadly.

At some point, you just have to stop telling yourself "maybe in the next update".

Lots of us have been saying this for almost a year.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Maniquins would be nice.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Just got the server maintenance notification. It begins 6:55pm CST. So we may see the update by 7:30pm CST


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

I can't say I'm too excited for this update drop sadly. I just want the beans.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 27, 2021)

Haven't been keeping up with New Horizons lately, but glad to see that they added Festivale back!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I'd love for these things to return, but this just feels like it's cherry picking random features that haven't returned without considering the fact New Horizons compensates removing most of the features on that list in its own way. Expecting a 1:1 carbon copy of a predecessor, especially when you're on the SIXTH iteration of a title is only setting yourself up for disappointment, IMO. You're, of course, more than entitled to your opinion 100%, but this is just my view on your points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you said against what I posted was missing, looks like you were drowning and clutching at some very, far reaching straws, but that's your opinion and you're entitled to it.

There are many that feel the addition of any of what I had listed would only improve NH.

Over & out.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Does anyone know if we can get the items now ? Or the reactions?


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Does anyone know if we can get the items now ? Or the reactions?



Not until February 1st it seems.

You can get the limited seasonal items though.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Does anyone know if we can get the items now ? Or the reactions?


The event itself is time-locked, which, as a non-TTer, I appreciate.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Not until February 1st it seems.
> 
> You can get the limited seasonal items though.


B r u h  There's no point to update then. Waste of my time. I just want some damn beans


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> B r u h  There's no point to update then. Waste of my time. I just want some damn beans



You can get those tonight if you TT though. They were always going to be a Nook Stop thing, so they weren't going to be available tonight for non TT


----------



## MamaMyers (Jan 27, 2021)

So what's going on with the time travel bs
I like to time travel,I have obviously noticed there are absolutely no events when you do lol. I'm on 4/20/21 rn. Should I go back?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> You can get those tonight if you TT though. They were always going to be a Nook Stop thing, so they weren't going to be available tonight for non TT


 After 8 years I'll finally get b e a n s


----------



## TxAnt (Jan 27, 2021)

My Switch just updated.  Now I have maracas!  Yay


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

TxAnt said:


> My Switch just updated.  Now I have maracas!  Yay


HOW YOU GET EM?


----------



## bebebese (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> HOW YOU GET EM?


They're the gift nintendo sends for updating.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Milky star said:


> B r u h  There's no point to update then. Waste of my time. I just want some damn beans


The beans are there now for me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> The beans are there now for me.


 Omw to buy the entire stonk


----------



## Kramweil (Jan 28, 2021)

FYI Rainbow Feathers are used for customising the Festivale items, not customisation kits.

2 new DIYs: Mermaid Fence and Rainbow Feather


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2021)

i’ll admit, i was one of the many people who weren’t very impressed by the new update. however, on my end, i feel like that’s partially the trailer’s fault as now that the update has actually _dropped_, i’m feeling a lot more optimistic. i really enjoy the look of the rainbow festivale items and am super stoked about the mermaid fence finally being in the game! overall, while it’s still definitely not the greatest update, i’m content with it for the moment. :’)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

The trailer did a horrid job of making this update look so bad. As we discovered more it appears this update won't be so bad.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 28, 2021)

Milky star said:


> The trailer did a horrid job of making this update look so bad. As we discovered more it appears this update won't be so bad.


Yeah, I was only expecting festivale stuff so I wasn't as disappointed as others but that trailer was so low effort! Really felt like they were going out with a whimper instead of a bang on the holiday updates, especially for the holiday that's all about dancing and partying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

This holiday is about partying yet the trailer made it look so meh


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 28, 2021)

Now I'm actually thinking the trailer was rushed last minute because it really left out a lot. I'm definitely not going to judge an update by the trailer again.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 28, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Everything you said against what I posted was missing, looks like you were drowning and clutching at some very, far reaching straws, but that's your opinion and you're entitled to it.
> 
> There are many that feel the addition of any of what I had listed would only improve NH.
> 
> Over & out.


That’s how I felt about many of your points — especially the features that have clearly been improved in vast ways.

I’ve seen posts here where the developers have been called lazy and incapable of their job and if that’s because some didn’t get a carbon copy of a 3DS game on the Switch, then that’s just beyond cruel, sad, and wrong to say. I’d wager the same people are probably still playing the game, too!

Never hurts to be positive and hopeful. Nintendo has a great track record, as does Animal Crossing.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 28, 2021)

John Wick said:


> What did we do?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> In NL, we had Tortimer island, where it was always summer, and only cost $1000 bells a trip to get there via Kapp'n's boat, and it had an amazing beetle spawn rate (and a drop box that held quite a few beetles and sharks etc, you could pick up at the drop box back in your town), and a shop with exclusive items including the silver axe that allowed us to make stumps with awesome patterns, as well as the tour games that were awesome and won you medals to spend in the island store, plus you could gather fruit (mango, banana, lemon, lychee, durian), flora and fauna that wasn't available in your town.



We had an ANIMATION whilst travel on Kapp'n's boat, we had a song he was singing.
It's worth to mention, drop box has a size of 40 items, what is current limit in NH.
While mentioning medals, it's worth to remember we had "FOUR currencies" in NL instead of two: Bells, MEOW coupons, Medals and Play Coins and every single currency was serving a purpose.



John Wick said:


> Then we had Main Street, or Nookingtons in Wild World, but Main Street had the Emporium, that housed Leif, and Gracie as well as the many items, including fortune cookies with nintendo items, that could keep you collecting for YEARS, and they were unique, as were the MANY furniture sets, that could be customized at Re-Tail - another awesome feature.
> 
> I really miss the rococo set.
> 
> ...



If some new players never played NL and never experience Club LOL unique atmosphere may not understand this, as this club had multiple purposes as: stand-ups, disco with dancing gyroids, lovely animations with lights and player was able to dance on the floor. K.K. was a D.J and performer, what was more common sense than sitting since 5AM on hard stool and acting like a homeless musician instead of being a real star.



John Wick said:


> There was Harvey's Campground that had NPC's arrive each day in their RV's with unique items to buy with meow coupons you got from completing Isabelle's daily tasks, or by beating levels of Desert Island Escape and the other mini game you could play on the in game DS item.


It's worth to mention, inside of RV's we were able to meed a special characters. MEOW coupons could be exchanged for bells.




John Wick said:


> You could also feed the birds with Harvey.
> 
> We had house styles such as modern, and zen castle, and so many awesome exteriors and mail boxes as well.
> 
> ...



We had extra "secret" storage area.

We had more interesting conversation with Gulliver and answering his question may be considered as educational as well as having unique gifts and some of them could be customised.

We had Happy Home Showcase.

We had "Happy Home Team" instead of anonymous society sending a letter with results.



John Wick said:


> We had Phineas and the badges.



What was a nice addition to MEOW achievements. MEOW achievements are more interesting, had more depth and some of them meant to be completed within a day, week or so.



John Wick said:


> We had a more meaningful relationship with villagers.
> 
> There is a heap more, this was just off the top of my head!
> 
> Most importantly - we had FUN.



But now, we have Resetti figurine


----------



## Niks (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't know if anyone mentioned yet, but I can confirm you can get the mermaid fence DIY recipe from Pascal now!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> FYI Rainbow Feathers are used for customising the Festivale items, not customisation kits.
> 
> 2 new DIYs: Mermaid Fence and Rainbow Feather


:0 the mermaid fence is an actual item now?!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> FYI Rainbow Feathers are used for customising the Festivale items, not customisation kits.



Can feathers be worn by the player like with flowers?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Can feathers be worn by the player like with flowers?


that would be so cute!


----------



## Kramweil (Jan 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Can feathers be worn by the player like with flowers?


Yes, they can be worn!


----------



## mistakenolive (Jan 29, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> Yes, they can be worn!


What do they look like? Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## Kramweil (Jan 29, 2021)

mistakenolive said:


> What do they look like? Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 29, 2021)

Kramweil said:


> View attachment 353711View attachment 353712View attachment 353713View attachment 353715View attachment 353716


Need the rainbow feather. It's pastel colors are so pretty


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 29, 2021)

Despite the minor update, it looks like Nintendo pushed a lot of other stuff that's not in a trailer. So far, I am liking it. Free updates are always good!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 30, 2021)

I am playing the 1st of feb and I can't see the valentine items ???


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 31, 2021)

NL was a fun and chill game with lotsa great activities while NH is literally an instagram game . Just upload ur crazy designs online, get likes and thats that lol. The charm that all the other games had is gone. Saying all this might be too early cause of the future updates but atm its truly a downgraded instagram/twitter game.


----------



## justina (Jan 31, 2021)

I haven’t played AC in a few weeks but will start playing again. The update looks very fun and I’m excited for Fesivale and Pave  the new dialogue seems great too and just what the game needs.


----------

